# Age of Worms: Act I - The Whispering Cairn



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

*Orin*: [sblock] Venelle had seemed distracted this morning as she instructed you in your archery lessons this morning, glancing into the dark clouds that had moved over the town during the night hours. More than once your arrows struck closer to the center of the target than hers’ did, and while you are no longer a novice to the bow, you could count on one hand the number of times you had beaten her during one of your lessons. 

Even afterwards, when she seemed to admit to herself she was distracted, she simply told you to unload the wagon in the back of the store and once you were finished, the rest of the day was yours.

The work passed quickly, as mindless work always seemed to do, and before long you were in the foothills that surround Diamond Lake. As the first fat drops of rain begin to fall, you remember the empty mine office not far from where you are that would provide you with some temporary shelter from the storm that is brewing. [/sblock]

*Chryse*: [sblock] The building was one you had never seen before, yet your footsteps were confident as you approached it.  The holes in the roof seemed to speak of the neglect of the dwelling, but you knew that what you sought was there.

_Follow the hawk my brother…dark times are approaching, yet we shall guide them to safety. Know that I am with you…_

Opening your eyes to the dark morning sky, you quickly gathered your belongings and stood at the crossroads of the Vein awaiting your sign.

True to Apollo’s words, you soon saw a golden hawk land on the sign of Lazare’s House and stared down at you with its regal gaze. Then just as quickly as it landed, it took to the air leaving you behind, with the rain beginning to fall. [/sblock]

*Shadow*:[sblock]You had listened to that bragging buffoon Auric all night last night, telling of how he won the Champion’s Belt in Greyhawk and boasting that there were none in Diamond Lake that would make it past the first round in the upcoming Game. However, the lout was free with his silvers and you knew that if you could hold your tongue, you might make more in a night than you normally make in a week.

Then his companion entered the bar, a dark-haired man wearing a high-collared red cape that was fastened with a skull clasp over his green jerkins and pants. Although his face was unlined, the receding hairline, heavily streaked with gray, showed he was far older than the brash warrior.

To say the cloaked man was angry with his friends antics would have been an understatement, but the newcomer,  Khellek you were sure the larger man called him, ignored you as if you were far below his attention. While you were only able to catch bits and pieces of the conversation, it was enough to quicken your pulse and rekindle your hope that perhaps your ticket out of this place had arrived.
_I know there must be something there….they would not know empty from full…in the Cairn hills, I am sure of it…Tirra will do as I say, and question me far less…we leave in the morning…the empty mine office will be a marker…_

Sleep did not come easy to you as you could think of only one mine office that was not being used in the hills outside of town. It was used as a place where the younger kids would go when they had snuck a bottle of their father’s whiskey away from his notice, or a place where two people could be alone for a little while. If there was treasure in the old mine, perhaps you could beat them to it, how hard could it be?

Dressing quickly the following morning, you spent those well earned silvers getting your supplies and convincing the stable hand to look the other way while you _examined_ the braggart’s, and companions’, mounts.  Weakening the straps on the saddles would only be a temporary inconvenience, but every minute you had as a head start would be more than you would have otherwise.

Slipping out the back of the barn, you pulled your cloak up over your head and left for the mine office as the first heavy drop of rain fell from the clouds.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

*Jorun*:[sblock] You had long since learned that when your father called for someone, it was not in their best interest to keep him waiting, even if it meant that your breakfast would be taken cold this morning.

Walking through the stone keep that housed the soldiers of the garrison, you quickly came to your father’s door and unconsciously adjusted your sword belt and glanced to make sure that your tunic was clean and pressed.

Knocking on the door, you waited a moment before opening it and speaking the greeting all soldiers serving under Captain Tolliver Trask, decorated officer of the Greyhawk wars and garrison commander of Diamond Lake, were required to say, son or no son of the man himself.

”Sergeant Jorun Trask reporting for duty, sir.”

”Enter Sergeant, and close the door behind you.”

Stepping inside your father’s office once again you were reminded that all the man knew was how to be a soldier. His bed was a simple canvas cot, and had been since your mother had passed away, and while some officers had moved feathered beds into their quarters, all knew that when Tolliver said he would sleep as privates did, he meant it. His desk was covered with small neat stacks of documents that awaited his signature, blessing, or thoughts and while you remember growing up hearing him say that it would be paper not steel that finally killed him, it was not until you began serving with him that you fully understood the depth of that statement.

As the door closed, the senior Trask stood up from the desk and began walking towards you and for a moment you thought the man might be wishing to speak to you as a father to his youngest son, vice a Captain to a Sergeant. However, that thought was quickly dashed by the simple blunt statement that came next.

”There have been goblins spotted outside of town Sergeant, and I think you should take a ride out to investigate Chief Sandovar’s sighting. They are holing up in a shack about an hour’s ride away, the one all the kids think we forget about once gray begins to show. Chief says they are small in number, so I see no need to send others with you, unless you feel it is needed?”

”If the Captain sees no need, I trust that Heironeous would not guide him wrong.”

”Then you are dismissed Sergeant, I trust you will have this matter resolved with all expedience. No need for the Mayor to feel we are not keeping the town secure under our watch.”

Turning around and heading back to his desk, you turned to reach for the door latch when your father spoke, much softer this time.

”Be careful son, and ride in the light.”

Leaving his office and heading for the stables, the dark storm clouds matched your mood exactly. [/sblock]

*Samuel*: [sblock] You can still hear Jim’s excited words echoing in your mind as the rocky trail heading into the foothills led you closer to the shack he had told you of this morning over breakfast.

”I’m telling you Sam, those three big shots are looking for something, but they don’t know they are getting duped by one of Smenk’s bartenders. Augustus nearly burst himself wanting to tell me after the guy left the barn they had their horses in. Paid Gus with some odd silver coins he must have gotten from when he was milking them for information. He hasn’t been gone more than thirty minutes Sam. You find him, let him know what you can do, and he’d be a fool not to let you help him; especially if you let him know that you know he managed to dupe those strangers. This is it Sam, this is your chance to get the hell out of here.”

Ten minutes later, you found yourself rushing out in the rain with only a vague idea of where you were going, and an even vaguer idea of who you were looking for. However, there was one thing you could not deny, this could be your ticket out of here and you would be damned if you were going to let any chance slip out of your grasp. [/sblock]

*Damien*:[sblock] You could still smell Tirra’s perfume in your cloak and the exotic smell of it made you wonder if the elvish woman’s whispered promises were truth, or merely something to shock you into making a bad toss with the throwing daggers while you were playing Rings. If they were truths, you felt as if your face would never resume its normal shade of color, but if they were distractions, then it was no wonder that Tirra had not lost since she and her companions had came into town three days ago.

However, you had managed to fare better than all the others who had challenged her, and while she had complimented you on your luck, you quickly drained your mug of ale to keep a stammering tongue from showing just how nervous she made you. When she had turned her attention to the others who had sought to prove their mettle to her, although none faired as well as you had the rest of the night, you grabbed your cloak from your chair and left the Feral Dog to return to your home. It was as you were fastening the cloak you saw the note in your inner pocket.

_Not bad for a horse hand. Keep practicing and one day you might get to find out if I do keep my promises. Since you might want to get some better daggers to practice with, why not try your luck at something more exciting than playing with horses all day. We are going to be too busy to check this place out, but maybe you might find a few stray silvers that someone overlooked. Keep your blades sharp._

It was a simple map leading to what many of the locals called the Whispering Cavern, and while you knew of it only through second hand sources, you knew enough to know that there was nothing there anymore.

Or was there?

You have always been lucky in games of chance, and was there a bigger gamble than finding something that some others might have overlooked in their haste?

Time to toss the dice and decide…[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

The words of his god were a sweet paean in his ears, and he obeyed loyally their command. When the hawk took flight, Chryse raised the haft of his spear and offered thanks.
_I will not fail you, Phoebus Apollo!_

Confidence in his purpose soon faded as he stood staring up at the ramshackle building.
_Someone inside may need healing, I should not hesitate!_ with that, Chryse approached the threshold and rapped loudly on the door.
"Who is it that would leave a Healer at their portal in the rain? Open your doors to me, so that I may dry myself by your hearth! No good has ever come to those that would turn their backs to a Man of God!" he claimed, showing no apprehension in his duties or the duties of others.


----------



## Majin (Sep 13, 2005)

Damien stared at the map that laid unrolled in his hands, studying it with subdued interest. Thinking it would be better used as a betting chip he rolled it back up and slipped it into his cloak for later. He found himself not far from his home, but hesitated.

Rubbing his hands together he said to himself with a smile, "Not a hard decision, now is it?" as he turned quickly on his heels and made off in the direction of Lazare's. Perhaps he could make a little coin tonight wagering on a few chess games? He patted the map under his cloak and with a slight grin to himself, quickened his pace.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

The mine office has definately seen its better days with the roof in dire need of repairs and the paint faded and peeling in several large patches. A large twisted pine struggled to claim its existance near the left side of the office. As Chryse banged on the door, he heard a rustling from the trees to his side and through the pouring rain watched as three avain shapes took wing and began flying towards him, a long thin serrated beak dominating each of their features.

OOC:[sblock]Going to pause this for a moment to allow the others to catch up. Then it is on like Donkey Kong.[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Sep 13, 2005)

*Shadow*:[sblock]You had listened to that bragging buffoon Auric all night last night, telling of how he won the Champion’s Belt in Greyhawk and boasting that there were none in Diamond Lake that would make it past the first round in the upcoming Game. However, the lout was free with his silvers and you knew that if you could hold your tongue, you might make more in a night than you normally make in a week.

Then his companion entered the bar, a dark-haired man wearing a high-collared red cape that was fastened with a skull clasp over his green jerkins and pants. Although his face was unlined, the receding hairline, heavily streaked with gray, showed he was far older than the brash warrior.

To say the cloaked man was angry with his friends antics would have been an understatement, but the newcomer,  Khellek you were sure the larger man called him, ignored you as if you were far below his attention. While you were only able to catch bits and pieces of the conversation, it was enough to quicken your pulse and rekindle your hope that perhaps your ticket out of this place had arrived.
_I know there must be something there….they would not know empty from full…in the Cairn hills, I am sure of it…Tirra will do as I say, and question me far less…we leave in the morning…the empty mine office will be a marker…_

Sleep did not come easy to you as you could think of only one mine office that was not being used in the hills outside of town. It was used as a place where the younger kids would go when they had snuck a bottle of their father’s whiskey away from his notice, or a place where two people could be alone for a little while. If there was treasure in the old mine, perhaps you could beat them to it, how hard could it be?

Dressing quickly the following morning, you spent those well earned silvers getting your supplies and convincing the stable hand to look the other way while you _examined_ the braggart’s, and companions’, mounts.  Weakening the straps on the saddles would only be a temporary inconvenience, but every minute you had as a head start would be more than you would have otherwise.

Slipping out the back of the barn, you pulled your cloak up over your head and left for the mine office as the first heavy drop of rain fell from the clouds.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


_Gods this hellish weather!  I would much rather be in the arms of some lass than be stuck out here under this relentless rain.  Then again if Khelleck is interested in these surroundings then it well may be worth the trek out here.  Hmmm, well there is the old mining office now I wonder if I was able to get here before they did, I guess we will find out._

Upon seeing the mine office I will attempt to stealthily approach from the read of the bldg to take a look inside and also attempt to make note of any tracks that might be around the area.  Also will want to take a look to see if there are any tracks leading away form the bldg and which direction they go.

(ooc: Hide +3, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Search +7, Spot +4)


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Approaching the building from the eastern side, Shadow sees a young man garbed in a white tunic knocking on the door of the office and demanding entrance. As he is knocking, three avian shapes detach themselves from the pine branch they were sitting beside the office and begin flying towards him. As the young man turns to face them, you see his features remain calm and you recognize him as the newest prophet that has popped up in town, preaching on the blessings of some god you have never heard of before.

You also see several sets of boot prints around the side area of the house, but as the rain increases the tracks are quickly getting washed away.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

As Damien entered Lazare’s House, he immediately saw the difference in the clientele between here and the Feral Dog where he had just left. As he removed his cloak, a dwarven server approached him, his pressed shirt immaculate and his black boots polished to a mirror shine.

”Is there something I can help you with, sir?”

Although his tone was carefully polite, Damien could tell that the server obviously thought he had walked into the wrong building.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

Now very concerned for the inhabitants of the building, after seeing the needle-nosed creatures take flight, Chryse raises his shield and hoists his spear under his arm to give it a better hold. He calls out one last time to the owner for sanctuary.
"For the love of Apollo, open your door!" he yells back at the still closed portal; his own back now pressed firmly against it.
_Why does no one answer me!?!_


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Turning to face the creatures, Chryse feels the rain soaking through his garments and threatening his grip on the smooth wooden haft of the shortspear he held. Backing up against the door, he managed to work his shield up time to block the first of the birds, while twisting his body to dodge the quick aerial lunges of the other two.

Init:
Chryse: 18
Stirges: 11

OOC Combat:[sblock] Stirges closed in and attacked for their actions. Attack rolls of 5, 7, and 8. It seems Apollo is looking out for his faithful at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Orin moves quickly but stealthily through the foothills, his bow at the ready, watching and listening intently for any signs of trouble as the first drops of rain fall...looking up he notices signs that a storm is on it’s way. Realising where he is and knowing he won’t make it back to town in time, he makes his way towards a mine office he recalls is nearby hoping to find shelter there.

OOC: Hide +7, Listen +7, Move Silently +7, Spot +7.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Orin arrives as the storm is starting to gather steam and what he has noticed does not make the young ranger happy. Even through the rain, Orin's trained eyes make out the remains of a crudely built campsite and what appears to be drag tracks in several places along their path, a path which seems to be also leading him to the unused mining office.

As Orin nears the office slowly, two things capture his attention immediately. There is a young man moving slowly at the  right side of the building who seems intent on staring at the ground in front of him, and another man clad in a simple white tunic, plastered over armor of some sort, working his shield and spear to keep three avain creatures at bay.

OOC:[sblock] While Orin is no expert yet, the drag tracks he saw were also spaced with claw marks on trees, rocks, and the ground itself. The tracks were those of badgers...[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

_God of Light, these things are fast!_
Chryse pushed back against the door harder, seemingly trying to squeeze through the keyhole. As one of the creatures made another pass at him, he shifted just enough to strike-out with his spear from behind his shield.

[sblock]Attacking the closest stirge on hand. Shortspear: 0 (1d6) x2. AC: 16
May Apollo see his faithful unscathed  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Continuing his stealthy approach to the office, Orin launches an arrow from his longbow at one of the avian creatures besetting the armoured man.

OOC: Init +3; +4 ranged [1d8; 20/x3; 100 feet; piercing; longbow] -- [+1 to hit and damage within 30 feet]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Although the door rattled with each push against it, if there was anyone in the building, they did not seem too eager to come to Chryse's assistance. Keeping his eyes trained on the birds, as well as his feet moving constantly in the muddy ground, he saw one of the creatures racing towards him and struck out with his spear hoping to impale the beast, or at the least deflect its advance towards him.

The tip of the spear caught the bird squarely in its chest and whether it was the sharpness of his steel, or the birds own momentum, it thrashed once before going limp on the blade.

However, the added weight of the slain bird nearly made his block with the weapon miss as the young follower of Apollo struggled to get his spear  back into place as the other birds sought a weakness in his defenses.

While the birds both struck Chryse, threatening to knock him off balance from the impact, neither creature was able to find an open spot in the armor he wore.

OOC Combat:[sblock]Chryse rolled a 20, 18 to confirm crit, 10 pts of damage to stirge #1. Stirges rolled an 10 and 11, no hit. Orin joins with an 8 on round 2.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

Down on one knee, Chryse shook his spear frantically to remove the dead bird from the weapon.
_Blasted all!_ he thought as the punctured corpse flew from the shaft with a sickly gurgle.
Wary of the others and still on one knee, Chryse raised his shield to better protect his vitals and stung once more towards the flying beasts.

[sblock]_Fighting Defensively_: -4 to Attack, +2 to AC. Attacking another stirge. Shortspear: -4 (1d6) x2. AC: 18.
First attack and already landed a critical! Praise Apollo![/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

While he managed to free his spear from the excess weight, the birds managed to evade his off balance spear thrust easily. As he pulled the spear back down to recenter himself, pain exploded in his arm as one of the birds plunged its serrated beak through his forearm with a speed that the young priest was unprepared for. Flaling wildly trying to dislodge the creature, the erratic movements saved him from the other bird, as well as dislodged the flapping bird which sought to gain a footing on his arm with its sharp talons.

As his mind raced, Chryse registered the other bird rising up in the air for another strike before the creature was suddenly pinned to the door above him by a red fletched arrow that seemd to materilize from thin air.

Init:
Chryse: 18
Stirge: 11
Orin: 8

OOC: [sblock]Chryse rolled a 3, Stirge #2 rolled a 19 for 2pts of damage. Stirge #3 rolled a 4. Orin rolled a 20, 19 to confirm, did 12 pts of damage to Stirge #3. I do not know if I like these dice I am using. They are far too nice to you guys.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

His first arrow pinning one of the creatures to the door, Orin rejoices silently, thrilled that he hit the target dead on he fires again as he continues to approach, hoping to repeat the effort against the avian that is still in flight.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

As Chryse prayed for protection by his god, he looked up just in time to see an arrow shot from the heavens themself pin the other bird to the door he so badly sought to enter. Shear awe flooded his features; the pain in his arm forgotten.
"Praise Apollo!" he yelled, as he sprang from his kneeling position at the last bird still buzzing above his head. The same one that drew his blood.

[sblock]Attacking the last stirge. Shortspear: 0 (1d6) x2. AC: 16.
Welcome to the foray, Unleashed[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Sep 14, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Attempting to keep on eye on the combat that is nearby I will try and look to see where the tracks lead to or if there is a quick and silent way inside the office.

_Hmm, seems like I am not the only one who is interested in this abandoned mining office.  The man in white seems to be holding his own but it looked bad there for a second till the arrow came out of no where to impale another one of those hellish things.  If I don't want to share the possible treasure inside I better get a move on.  Hopefully no one else has seen me_ - looking around quickly to see if there is anyone else around and hoping to see who shot that arrow.  If I do not find anything of interest inside, if I can get inside I will go out the front door and see if I can help with the fight.  There might be a reward in it for me if I save the prophet's life if things turn for the worse.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Springing up with his spear leading the way, the blade of the spear stabbed deeply into the remaining bird and with a quick downward jerk, Chryse slammed the bird and speartip had into the sodden earth, stilling the bird's movements once and for all.

OOC Combat:[sblock]Chryse rolled 20 for attack, 19 to confirm, 8 pts of damage to kill Stirge #3. Combat is over, and I am getting new dice tomorrow. So try anything tonight guys as it seems fate is smiling on you all.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Relaxing his draw on the string as the man impales the last avian on his spear, Orin continues toward the mining office scanning the sky for more of the strange creatures.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

With the last bird dead, Chryse bent his knee to inspect his wound closely.
_Deep, but Apotropaeus Apollo has averted mortal woe,_ he bows his head in silent prayer and offers thanks for bringing him out of the battle alive.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

*Shadow*:[sblock] The tracks you saw seemed to be formed all around the building, leading you to guess that whoever made them is either inside, or gone from the area. Also stepping into view is a cloaked figure slowly lowering the longbow that he carried, although he has not placed the arrow back into its quiver. You also see a door in the back of the building, and notice that all the windows are covered with boards, although some rattle slightly with the gusts which strike the building, and you as well.[/sblock]

*Orin*: [sblock]Approaching the young man in the white tunic, you see the second man approaching the rear of the building, and while you see him glance your way for a moment, he does not stop walking towards the back of the shack. You wonder what he will do when he realizes that the back door is barred from the inside, or was the last time you and Venelle were here.[/sblock]

*Chryse*: [sblock]Looking up from the impaled bird, you can see a cloaked figure approaching you, with a longbow held in one hand, a red fletched arrow held knocked in the down position in the other. While his steps are steady, he does not seem to sink into the mud that is forming all around you, seeming to step away a moment before the pressure would cause his boots to become mired in the muck.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Damien grinned mischievously at the dwarf, then put on his best trader's-face. "Why I'm here for a high stakes game, my good dwarf." Smiling at the dwarf's no doubt disbelieving stare, he fished the map out of his cloak pocket and waved it in front of the server. "I am sure you have heard of the Whispering Caverns and how empty of anything valuable they are. Well, I have it on good authority, that this map leads directly to a secret entrance, in which there are still riches buried!"

Damien continued smiling confidently at the dwarf in front of him. He knew what he was doing was dangerous; a bit more dangerous than his usual pranks, but he was only trying to gain access to one of the more profitable games. Perhaps earn enough coin in exchange for betting the map to entice his father to pack up and finally move to another city, where things might be more exciting, where the lasses were prettier and were more interested in a harmless cuddle, no strings attached - where there were higher stakes games.

_I'm only in trouble if I lose,_ he told himself. _And I'm planning nothing of the sort,_ he thought, waiting patiently for the dwarf's response.

[sblock]OoC: Just a heads up Verb: As it doesn't fit the character of a "small town" boy, Damien is not armed at the moment. His quarterstaff is at home, as well as the blade he plays at swords with sometimes with his father, learning to defend himself. So if he gets into any trouble, he'll have to rely on his feet to quickly get him out of said trouble. [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

At the sight of the arrow, the story fits into place. Wise enough to know Apollo would not himself bless him with a personal visit, Chryse assumes the figure before him is elf-kin. He rises from his prayer and hails the cloaked archer.
"Greetings, messenger of the Fardarter," he says regally. "Apollo has kissed your arrows this night."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Confident that there are no more of the avians about, Orin returns the nocked arrow to its quiver while continuing up to the door.

“I do not know that name, and doubt any but Ehlonna would deign to bless my simple arrows.”

Saying nothing more to the man, he reaches for his arrow that pins the strange bird to the door and wrenches it free. Examining the bizarre bird for several seconds, he drops it from the shaft, before returning the ruined shaft upside down to its quiver...taking it as a trophy of his first kill.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

*Damien*:[sblock]As a few of the patrons looked towards Damien, one stared at him with a look of open disbelief, and with an angry scowl began walking towards him. Clad in a high-collared red cape fastened with a skull clasp over a green jerkin and pants the stranger began walking towards him giving you a chance to examine him as he approached. While his face was unlined, his receding hairline, as well as heavy gray streaking through his brown hair, belied his true age. As he rubbed his goatee absently while staring at you as your father would a horse at auction, you notice a silver ring on his third finger, the face of it in the shape of an eight-pointed star.

”I am Khellek, and before I have Lazare summon the Sheriff from his game upstairs, I will give you one chance to explain to me how a map I brought into this town is now in your possession.”

The older man’s voice was as hard as flint and a deep silence slowly began to spread throughout the gambling hall until Damien felt everyone’s gaze upon him.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

"We may be tools of the gods, but our love to them is just as vital as their love to us. Your arrows may be blessed by more than you may know, mighty archer." Knowing well his deity is not a familiar entity here, he does not question the archer's ignorance. But that does not mean he will pass-up an opportunity to enlighten the blind.
"Apollo reigns over the sport you so embody. He has seen that your arrows fly true," he says, walking over to join the man at the threshold.
_What omen is this? Barred from this place, and attacked on its doorstep. The shelter it offers is dismal compared to the sky_, he thinks to himself, looking up at the cloudy and rainy night.


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Damien's eyes widen slightly and his outstretched hand, still holding the map, goes limp as the man standing before him mentions his connection to the rolled up parchment. _Now you've done it you fool,_ he scolded himself. 

"You-your map, you say? the boy stammers, now clutching his prize defensively to his chest. He started to back up, only to collide with a coat rack near the door. Swinging around and grabbing hold of the thing so as to save it from crashing to the floor, he stumbled around a few moments longer, righting it, before shooting his wide-eyed gaze back to the caped man staring hard back at him. 

Taking a quick look around the room, everyone staring at him, Damien realized running would do him no good. Everyone had seen the spectacle he had created. If they hadn't noticed the boast about the map, they certainly caught his battle with the coat rack. Finally, he grinned sheepishly at the apparent owner of the map and answered, "I won it fair and square in a contest at the Feral Dog.... uh... sir?" unsure of how to address the oddly dressed man.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Having heard exhortations like this from the follows of Heironeous before, he listens in silence knowing to talk will only invite more words about this foreign god. Hoping to get under cover before the storm hits Orin reaches for the handle and turns it, anticipating that no one has locked the door or taken up residence since the last time he an Venelle were here he prepares to enter.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

_At least now he knows he has a choice..._ he thinks to himself when the man offers nothing back.
"I would warn against that!" he states loudly before the archer has the door open. "It does no good to invite yourself in to another's home," he says in explanation before a reply could be made.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“It has been abandonned for quite some time, I don’t think anyone is going to care,” Orin replies, continuing his attempt to open the door.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

If it was possible, Khellek's scowl only grew more severe as Damien fought his battle with the coat rack behind him before offering up a sheepish explanation of how he came into possession of the map.

"A contest you say? Who was it that you won it from boy,  and know that I will know if you lie to me. The ring I wear allows me to detect all falsehoods spoken in my presence so choose your words wisely."

Khellek's dark brown eyes seemed to bore into Damien as the silence in the establishment only deepened as the two men stood conversing at the door.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

Chryse looks taken aback at the archer's declaration. He stares a moment in disbelief. Even though he suspected the condition of the building to be nothing short of abandonment, surely Apollo would not send him to aide those that do not exist?
A look of apprehension on his face, Chryse watches the archer carefully as he makes to enter the so-called abandoned building.
_What this portends, I know not._


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Damien stared at the ring on Khellek's finger for a long moment, thinking. Was he being taken for a fool, or did this man actually have such an item? He had heard of such things before, but to his knowledge, had never actually seen one. Damien shook his head. He decided it was best not to take a chance; to anger this man any more than he already seemed to have. He was already in enough trouble, with so many witnesses around; especially if his father found out. 

"An elven woman who calls herself Tirra, or something," he said quietly. "She and a few companions have been in town the past few days," he went on, before quickly adding, "I don't know where they came from or why they're here! I just beat her in a game of Rings that's all!"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

As the cloaked figure tries to push the door open, for the first time Chryse can hear movements behind the door. Suddenly the door jerks open, momentarily catching both strangers off guard, as they see a discarded wooden beam on the floor to the side of the door and in front of the beam two short snarling humanoid figures armed with rusted spears and yelling at them in their gibbering language.

Behind the figures two other of their kind frantically begin screaming along with them and pointing to both the roof and to a room further in the building.

Init:
Orin - 11
Chryse -11
Goblins x 4 -1


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Not understanding the small humanoids’ tongue, but understanding their intent Orin steps back and out of the doorway while drawing an arrow, which he fires into the foremost combatant.

OOC: 5 ft. step diagonally out of the doorway, clearing the area for Chryse, before firing his longbow. +4 ranged [1d8; 20/x3; 100 feet; piercing; longbow] -- [+1 to hit and damage within 30 feet]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

Not usually one to take up the notion of purging Evil, Chryse doesn't immediately attack the goblins; but as it becomes quickly more apparent that they are neither friendly nor alone, he stabs his spear at the closest screaming goblin with all the wrath he can muster at such short notice.

[sblock]Attacking the goblins. Shortspear: 0 (1d6) x2. AC: 16.
I don't know whether I should be relieved or worried...[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Damien stared at the ring on Khellek's finger for a long moment, thinking. Was he being taken for a fool, or did this man actually have such an item? He had heard of such things before, but to his knowledge, had never actually seen one. Damien shook his head. He decided it was best not to take a chance; to anger this man any more than he already seemed to have. He was already in enough trouble, with so many witnesses around; especially if his father found out.
> 
> "An elven woman who calls herself Tirra, or something," he said quietly. "She and a few companions have been in town the past few days," he went on, before quickly adding, "I don't know where they came from or why they're here! I just beat her in a game of Rings that's all!"




Khellek paused at the mention of Tirra's name and while the scowl did not leave the man's face, it did soften slightly.

"It would be her that would wager something whose value she had no true measure of, and to wager it on something as crude as a game of Rings."

As the man's posture seemed to relax slightly, the patrons in the bar slowly turned back to their own tables and conversation began to fill the gaming hall once more.

"Well since you came here for a game of high stakes and while I will admit it is a bit unorthodox for a man to have to gamble on something that was already his not three hours ago, it seems tonight is a night for out of the ordinary things."

Reaching into his cloak, Khellek pulled several gold pieces from its depths.

"Now I do not wish to insult your status, but judging by the cut of your shirt and the muck on your boots, I would hazard a guess that you do not often have a chance to come into Lazare's and play dragonchess that often. How about I wager these coins I have in my hand, for the map you hold in yours. If you win, the map is yours and you are doubly richer for the experience. If I win, all you have lost is something that was never meant to be yours. Does that sound reasonable to you?"


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Damien's eyes shone at the gold coins held in Khellek's hand. It was no often that he saw such coin, let alone the full amount be his own. He also relaxed a bit and nodded at the man. "You're on," he answered, his trademark grin growing again across his face.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Taking a step backwards from the advancing goblins, the young half-elf makes the act of drawing back his bow under pressure seem as easy as drawing breath. With the same ease, he targets the goblin just to the side of the door, allowing the other man  full rights to the goblin in front of him and releases the arrow with a slight exhaling of breath. The red fletched arrow struck true, another testament to the ranger's skill with the bow, lodging itself in the goblin's shoulder and nearly knocked the smaller creature down from the force of the impact.

Chryse feinted with his spear slightly and watched as the goblin flinched and recoiled slightly before he realized the human had not truly lunged at him. However, before the creature could regain its balance fully, the sharp steel of the spear buried itself in the goblin's heart, killing it instantly.

The killing stroke would cost Chryse dearly as he could not pull his spear free, as well as regain his defense before the goblin charging them from the room threw his spear at the human intruder. The rusted blade struck the young priest of Apollo in his thigh and pain exploded through his body, making him stagger back a step.

The goblin with the arrow lodged in its shoulder staggered slowly towards both intruders and sought to finish off the more wounded of the pair and although his strike would have not normally gotten through the defenses of the priest, this was not a normal time.

The rusted blade hammered into, and through, the scale armor biting into the flesh beneath and although the goblin lacked the strength to pull the spear out, the damage was done. Like an oak falling to the woodman's axe, the priest of Apollo fell to the ground, his lifeblood mixing with the mud and the rain.

The last goblin continued its quest towards the back of the front room and continued to scream at the top of its lungs to someone, or something, that Orin could not see.

OOC Combat:[sblock] I edited the Init to account for everyone's bonuses. Sorry about not getting those factored into the stirge battle. Here are the results of the dice rolls for round one. Orin rolled a 19 to hit, 4 to damage on Goblin 2. Chryse rolled a 18 to hit, 6 to damage to Goblin 1, killing it. Goblin 2 and 3 both rolled 18s and 6s with to hit and damage against Chryse, bringing him to -3 total. Chryse is now dying. Goblin 4 retreated to back of room, out of clear bowsight unless Orin moved back towards the doorway to get his shot in. Man, who would have thunk the dice loved *everybody* this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Making sure he is clear of the humanoids’ spear, he fires at it again knowing that if he drops the last armed creature within range he may be able to drag the armoured man away and staunch his bleeding.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Khellek's scowl softened further and slid into the predatory grin that Damien had seen too many times while playing dice or cards with the folk in town. It was the smile of a man who had just been dealt all Five Rulers and knew that victory was only a moment away from being theirs.

Motioning to the dwarven doorman, Khellek waited until a few more eyes had turned away from them before speaking.

"William, a set of house chess pieces please. I know it is customary for me to use my own pieces, but I do not want our friend here to think I have an unfair advantage over him."

As the dwarf walked into the heart of the parlor to fetch the set, Khellek turned his back to you and began walking towards his table, taking it for granted you would follow him, and when you did reach his table motioned for you to sit and took a careful sip of the wine that was waiting for him.

"I am willing to allow you a chance to save face young man. I will give you half the coins now for the map, and you may waste them away as you see fit. It is rare that I am this lenient, but I do remember what it was like to be headstrong and foolish once. None would fault you for taking the coin boy, and there are many pleasures to be bought with gold in this town."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Keeping his composure as best he could, Orin focused on the lessons Venelle had drilled into him since he had began working with her. Knocking another arrow quickly, the ranger's aim was true once more and the arrow slammed into the creature's chest with a killing shot.

The charging goblin was not able to move out of the way of his slain kinsman and as the dead goblin fell, he fell as well. Struggling to get to his feet as fast as he could.

The goblin in the rear continued to cast glances in your direction, and as Orin's keen ears heard a door slam from inside the office, he did not know if it was a good sign or bad.

OOC Combat: [sblock]Orin rolled 18 to hit, 5 to damage. Goblin 2 slain. Goblin 3 rolled a 1, then another 1 for critical failure. Prone, but will rise next round. Goblin 4 at rear and wanting no part of this combat it would seem. Chryse is at -4hps now.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Seeing little choice as he won’t get far without doing so, Orin drops his bow and draws his greatsword, stepping to the fallen humanoid which looks as if it’s about to rise he tries to finish it with one blow of his mighty blade.

OOC: +3 melee [2d6+3; 19-20/x2; slashing; greatsword]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

As Orin brings the greatsword down atop the goblin, there was little resistance when the steel of the blade met the creature's spindly arms, then its torso. Raising the blade up once more, Orin saw the sickly green color of the goblin's blood dripping from the blade, as well as the look of pure terror from the now hysterical goblin at the back of the room.

OOC Combat:[sblock]Orin rolled a 17 to hit, with a 1+5+3 for a total of 9 damage. Goblin 3 is slain. Goblin four is cowering beside a wooden door in the back of the living room area. Chryse is now at -5 hps.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Feeling safe enough with the last humanoid cowering at the back of the room, Orin puts the point of his blade into the wet earth as he tries to stop the bleeding on the follower of Apollo.

OOC: Heal +2 (Wis only)


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Ripping the man's tunic to make makeshift bandages, Orin sets to the grisly task of pulling the rusted spears from the man's body. Working rapidly as the flow of blood escaping will only increase once the wounds are not blocked, Orin pulls them out quickly and packs the gaps with the soaked shirt. While the bandages are not the best, you think they will work until you can find a better place, and conditions, to properly set the wounds.

OOC:[sblock]Heal check roll 18, for total of 20. Chryse is now stabalized. Goblin 4 is still cowering in the back.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Damien considered the man's offer for only a moment, before shaking his head slowly. "We will play for the full amount," he said, with confidence. Then he waited in silence for their pieces to be delivered.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Feeling that he might survive out in the storm, but that the wounded priest certainly won’t Orin collects his bow and the priests' spear which he lays on the priests body before dragging him into the front room, keeping his greatsword which is still covered in blood to hand. Keeping as far away from the small humanoid as possible he moves toward the open door of the kitchen/dining area. If he makes it safely that far, he points to the creature and then out the front door, giving it the option of leaving and a clear path to do it by.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

"As you wish."

Ignoring Damien completely until William arrived a few minutes later and began setting up the Dragonchess board for the patrons at the table, Khellek rubbed his goatee absently for a minute before spinning the board ends to face Damien and himself. One set was carefully carved from obsidian and the other from ivory, but even for a _house_ set Lazere would only have the best for his patrons.

"I will allow you to have the black, as well as first move. I would wish you luck boy, but as you know, luck has little to do with anything in this game."


----------



## Elocin (Sep 14, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

As I approach the back of the building to see if I can enter the backdoor I hear some creatures speaking from inside the building and then once again the sounds of battle.

_Hmm, seems like the two people in front are having a bad day, at least with them being distracted I have a little more time to get inside. Seems the battle is going well - wait was that scream one of the humans...Hells Gate I know I am going to regret this later, especially if I have to share, but I should go and help._

I will then draw my rapier and a dagger and run around to the front corner of the house and attempt to hide so no one can see me.  Depending on what is going on I will attempt to sneak up on any enemies that I can make out and attempt a sneak attack.


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Damien looked at the man from across the board, measuring him up. Khellek was right. This game required skill. He sometimes considered himself a strategist. Whether the games he usually won, when playing against his friends could be attributed to their _lack_ of skill over his abundance of it, he did not know exactly. He always seemed to win more with games of chance. Perhaps he should have bet the map on a game of dice instead...

No matter. He had found his way out of sticky situations before. Perhaps if not with the game, luck would be with him somewhere else.

Damien smirked at Khellek's comment and without a word, reached for a black piece, to make his first move.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

Chryse grunts as the second spear is jabbed into him, darkness soon following.
_Hades? Surely I have not failed you, Apollo? Has my service been so meager that I am so easily discarded to the cold river Acheron?_
_Do not lose hope so soon, brother Chryse._

[sblock]Close-calls and Criticals galore!
Orin will be turned to Apollo yet  [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

As soon as Damien had moved his hand away from his piece, Khellek seemed to study the board for a moment before glancing at you as if trying to gauge what your opening gambit meant. Reaching whatever decision he needed, Khellek shifted his first piece and the game began in earnest.

While you knew the basics of the game, it became quickly clear that Khellek had long since mastered it, and as he slowly began to capture your pieces, striking from hidden moves, feints, and blocks, you knew that if you did not make a move soon, you would have no pieces left to do it with.

Launching all the counterstrikes you knew, and some you hoped would work, you managed to fair slightly better as the match progressed, but it almost seemed as Khellek was building you up, allowing you to spread your forces out across the board by the sacrificing of some of his own troops. The question was why?

The answer was rapidly visible when Khellek suddenly went on the offensive again and suddenly you saw his plan, understood the weakness of it, but had to accept the fact that you simply did not have enough troops left on the board to win. But you did have enough to block him if you could lay a trap of your own.

Forcing your thoughts to stay locked onto that thin straw that could keep you alive, you retreated and remarshalled and as Khellek's smirk grew into a wolfish grin, you launched a reckless attack that took out the last of his attacking pieces, at the cost of your own.

A stalemate.

OOC Dragonchess:[sblock] Round One was all Khellek's. He rolled a 22 to Damien's 10. Round Two belonged to Damien. With a roll of 14 to 9. Round three was once again Khellek's, although in the post it could be said it belonged to Damien. Khellek rolled an 18 to Damien's 7. Round Four, the moment of truth, belonged to Damien with once again Irony Dice server loving you guys. Damien rolled a 20, and Khellek a 19. Stalemate.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

As Shadow rounds the corner of the house, he sees the cloaked man dragging the prophet into the house. The prophet's tunic is torn, and on the ground in front of the door are two bloodied rusty shortspears.

There is a loud pitched wailing coming from inside the house also, heard even in the rain that is soaking you to the bone.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Hmmm, I at first thought the two humans knew each other but now it seems one of them is preying on the other.  Why am I sticking my nose into this again, oh yea Kelleck was very interested in this old building so there must be something of value hidden inside somewhere.  Well let’s hope my luck holds out as I have not been attacked yet but that might change quickly.

At which point I will attempt to stealthily creep to the door and peer in to see what is going on and what is making that god-awful noise.  If things look somewhat clear and I can get to the second floor without anyone seeing me I will make my way there.

[sblock]
Hide and Move silently to get in and upstairs before someone sees me, unless of course I see some threat to myself.  I will also intervene and attempt to save the two humans and try and get some reward out of them for saving them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *Jorun*:[sblock] You had long since learned that when your father called for someone, it was not in their best interest to keep him waiting, even if it meant that your breakfast would be taken cold this morning.
> 
> Walking through the stone keep that housed the soldiers of the garrison, you quickly came to your father’s door and unconsciously adjusted your sword belt and glanced to make sure that your tunic was clean and pressed.
> 
> ...




(OOC: Sweet! I can see that I'll have to update my background... unless maybe she's not as dead as I thought... Also think that the stable-girl should work in the garrison, so...)

IC:
Jorun quickly saddles up his horse and prepares for the mission. As he was ordered, he goes alone. He double-checks all of his equipment and prepares to ride to the shack in order to investigate and, if necessary, confront these goblins. 

He speaks with the young stable-girl, "Thank you, Fern, for taking sure care of Copper for me. I should return afore noon. Perhaps with a tale or two." He smiles as he mounts to leave.

He also speaks with the quartermaster. "I am riding off to check on Chief Sandovar's report. I expect to return by noon. Inform the Captain if I am delayed." With that, he heads out into the graying mist of the morning.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 15, 2005)

IC:

I run out of the house with every item I consider valuable and light enough to escape this town on foot with. I make my way for a shortcut Jim told me to take. He said the travellers were on horseback so that may be my only hope of catching them. Unfortunately, the shortcut turns out to be somewhat of a long-cut as the rain makes travelling on foot hard and slipping in the mud frequent. I travel quickly though, knowing my future greatly depends on catching these travellers.


OC: I'm trying to give an in game reason for my lack of posting...


----------



## Majin (Sep 15, 2005)

Damien looks up, a tiny, innocent smile on his lips, trying his best to suppress another grin. "Well look at that. A stalemate," he says, quietly. The man was good. Very good. He did not know exactly how he had managed to stave off complete failure but somehow he had done it, though he did not think he could do it again. 

Feeling the map in his pocket, almost testing to see if it was still there, Damien realized there must be something more to this map. If this map really did belong to this man and where it led really was empty of anything of value, why did he want to win it back so badly? He decided to find out. 

His expression suddenly becoming more serious, he slid the map out from its hiding place and held it up, clenched in one fist. "Now I think this stalemate entitles me to know exactly how this map belongs to you. Do you know this Tirra? Did she steal it from you? If it is supposed to be worthless, why do you want it so badly?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

Khellek’s gaze narrowed as he listened to Damien’s demands and when he spoke, his voice was once again hard as flint.

”The elvish tart is a colleague of mine, although if her skills were not so useful to me, I would have replaced her long ago. I am a student of history boy, and while that map in your hands is little more than a means to earn a few meager coins, to me it is a possible guide to a burial chamber of those who lived here before this pisshole of a town was formed. As to why I want it back? Would you not want something back that was yours boy?”

Khellek looked away for a moment and as his gaze settled back on Damien, the warrior saw the mage’s lips moving and when Khellek spoke next, Damien listened intently to what his friend was saying.

”I am tired boy, and you played a good game, but I do think you would much rather have the coin in your hand, than dust in your mouth. Don’t you agree?”

As Khellek spoke, he placed seven gold coins on top of the Dragonchess board and looked at you expectantly.

OOC: [sblock]Khellek cast Charm Person. Damien rolled a 3 for his Will check. Damien is now charmed. [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

Shadow and Orin:[sblock] As you place the body of the unconscious man on the dining room floor, the goblin against the foreman's door suddenly stops his insistant screeching as you motion for him to run away. He managed to take three steps forward before he resumed his screaming and quickly returned to the door, and began banging on it once more.

Looking towards the front door, you see another man entering the building, his threadbare cloak sticking to his body in several places and a rapier and dagger drawn and at the ready.[/sblock]

Jorun:[sblock]The ride in the rain was a miserable one and it was not long before the rain had soaked through your cloak, but as the storm picked up strength, you knew it was better than nothing at all.

Nearing the building, a fellow traveller heading in the same direction, his pants covered in mud, as well as his hands.[/sblock]

Tom: [sblock]Cursing Jim for his _short cut_ you look down at your mud covered pants and hands and wonder if perhaps tomorrow would have been a better time to take control of your destiny.

Your musings are interuppted as your ears pick up the sucking sounds of a horse approaching, and as you glance quickly behind you, you see the rider is garbed in the whitecloak of the town garrison members.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Jorun:[sblock]The ride in the rain was a miserable one and it was not long before the rain had soaked through your cloak, but as the storm picked up strength, you knew it was better than nothing at all.
> 
> Nearing the building, a fellow traveller heading in the same direction, his pants covered in mud, as well as his hands.[/sblock]




Assuming that he doesn't appear to be a goblin...

"Ho, sir! Miserable day to be traveling. May I inquire as to your destination along this road?"

As he speaks, he looks ahead to the shack to keep an eye out for any signs of mischief or danger. Jorun intends to approach the shack cautiously, after warning off this man, so he can assess whether there are goblins present and whether they pose any danger.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 15, 2005)

Scared shitless, like a teenager (which I am) caught doing something they shouldn't be doing, I begin to make up excuses in my head, although my attempt is completely transparent. 

Eh, oh, me? Eh, yeah, I was, eh, well, I decided to go for a walk... Gees, smooth...now he'll think I'm a freakin idiot... Err, I mean, I began walking before it started raining, and...oh, why are you here?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: Let's see... I'm wearing the uniform of the garrison. I wonder why I'd be patrolling the road?  Oh... and you're the same age as me!   

IC: "'Tis a miserable day for 'walking'. I advise you to seek shelter in the town."  Jorun points back down the road where he came from. "You wouldn't want to catch a chill in this cold."

Jorun gives the man a once-over (OOC: _detect evil_) and, seeing that he is unarmed, pays him little mind, and continues to approach the shack, looking for any signs of habitation.


----------



## Majin (Sep 15, 2005)

Seven gold coins _was_ a lot of money. If his good friend Khellek wanted the map so badly, he would have just given it too him, but he thought this was a fair trade. Passing the map to him and picking the shiny coins up one by one, Damien carefully placed each one in his side pouch.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Feeling relieved as the creature begins to exit, Orin tenses and sighs as it begins to return to the door to commence its banging and screaming again, taking his sword in both hands he raises it into a defensive position. Wondering why it stopped leaving he glances toward the door, seeing the man that was searching around the side of the building earlier entering with weapons drawn he knows why.

“Damn you man, I almost had it out the door...I can’t afford to fall and leave this man unattended, he may die from his wounds!”


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Feeling relieved as the creature begins to exit, Orin tenses and sighs as it begins to return to the door to commence its banging and screaming again, taking his sword in both hands he raises it into a defensive position. Wondering why it stopped leaving he glances toward the door, seeing the man that was searching around the side of the building earlier entering with weapons drawn he knows why.
> 
> “Damn you man, I almost had it out the door...I can’t afford to fall and leave this man unattended, he may die from his wounds!”




Visibly sighing, Crap what have I gotten myself into now.

I will then cautiously walk over, keeping the goblin between myself and the door it was banging on and kill the it if for no other reason than to just shut the damn thing up.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Shadow: [sblock]The rapier's blade pierces the creature's heart easily, as the goblin did nothing to defend itself from your strike. Looking around the office, you see a stairwell leading up to the second story in the beside you in the opposite corner of where you stand now; the door the goblin had been banging on, an open entrance into another room where the cloaked stranger has brought the body of the prophet from town. A heavy silence has fallen in the room now, save for the steady pouring of the rain all around you.[/sblock]

Orin:[sblock]The new arrival wastes little time walking to the defenseless goblin and plunging his rapier through the creature's chest and into its heart. The sudden silence in the room seems overwhelming, especially with the chaos that had been raging all around for the past few moments.[/sblock]

Jorun:[sblock]Leaving the other young man to his _walk_ you draw near the office and see instantly that there has been activity near the building, and seemingly lots of it.

Two spears, crudely forged and covered with rust, lay discarded by the entrance to the office, as well as the bodies of three bird-like creatures, although no bird you have ever seen in person had a beak like these had.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Now the goblin is dead, Orin takes a quick look through the dining room and kitchen to see if there is anything else hiding in that part of the building before moving the priest near a fireplace if there is one, hoping there is a store of wood available to ride out the storm.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Khellek's smile was warm and friendly as he took the map from Damien and slid it into his inner cloak pocket.

"I knew you would make the right choice friend, and should you ever wish to have a rematch, let me know."

Rising up from his seat, Khellek glanced back at the board between you as if still puzzled over something. For a moment, it looked as if he might speak again, but then he simply nods and walks away.

OOC: [sblock]The time is 11pm. You still have time to try three more games before Lazere closes for the night. Also even though Khellek has the map, you are familiar with the location it depicted. The Whispering Cairns...[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Orin:[sblock]The hearth is in the dining room, and while there is not much in the way of wood, there is alot of debris that you could convert into fuel if you wished to make a fire. As you walk by the door leading to the kitchen area, you hear the distinct sounds of growling, sniffing, and clawing from the other side of the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Cleaning my blade off the dead body from the goblin, I will then makemy way to the door and attemptto listen for sounds coming from inside.  Depending on what I hear will determine if I open the door or hide next to it to kill whatever steps out of it.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Verbatim

[SBLOCK]Orin moves to the kitchen door and listens more closely, trying to determine what exactly is on the other side and how many there are.

OOC: Knowledge (dungeoneering) +3, Knowledge (nature) +3, Listen +7[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Shadow: [sblock]Pressing your ear to the door, you think you hear something, but you can't really make out what it is, or how many might be making it.[/sblock]

Orin: [sblock]There can only be one animal in this region with that growl, and while facing one would be bad enough when it is calm, the prospect of facing two pissed off badgers by yourself is not one you immediately cherish.[/sblock]

OOC rolls (both): [sblock]Shadow rolled an 11 on his listen check. Enough to know something is behind the locked door, but not enough to know what it is. Orin rolled a 20 for his nature check, and as he saw the claw/drag marks on his way to the office, it was not hard for him to realize that somehow the badgers were caught by the goblins, put were too tough for them to keep easily for long.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 16, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Jorun:[sblock]Leaving the other young man to his _walk_ you draw near the office and see instantly that there has been activity near the building, and seemingly lots of it.
> 
> Two spears, crudely forged and covered with rust, lay discarded by the entrance to the office, as well as the bodies of three bird-like creatures, although no bird you have ever seen in person had a beak like these had.[/sblock]




Jorun will dismount and loosely tie his horse (Copper) to a nearby tree or post. Then he'll examine the bodies quickly. What size are the bird-like creatures? Bird size? Dog size? Human size? And what kinds of beaks do they have? Are they hooked, or large, or narrow or serrated or something?

After the quick inspection, he'll move cautiously to the entrance and look inside (assuming the door is open?) If the door is not open, he'll move around the building, listening for any activity and peering in windows to see if anyone is here.

OOC: Listen/Spot +1


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Returning to the priest Orin checks on his wounds, before saying, “Well there are two very angry badgers locked in the kitchen...anything behind that door?”


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

"I hear something but I am not sure what it is, shall we find out?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Jorun:[sblock]Securing Copper's reins to the twisted pine tree beside the building, you kneel beside the avian creatures and examine them more closely. The birds are the size of a falcon, with a long needle thin beak with serrated ridges down its length. Also, as you approach the open door, you see the slain bodies of four goblins, and perhaps the person responsible for their death. A cloaked individual is examining a closed door to the back and right of the building, while to your left, you see the prone form of a man in scale armor with a ripped and soiled tunic. The tunic barely covers the armor in most places, and while you are not totally certain from this distance, it looks as if someone has ripped the tunic to act as an impromptu bandages on the man's side and leg.[/sblock]

OOC Edit: You also hear another voice from the kitchen area speaking of the badgers, as well as the door man's sentence.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Sure, I’ll be right with you,” Orin replies as he leaves the priest to return to the main room, happy he hasn’t deteriorated further.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Orin and Shadow:[sblock]When you push against the door, you both realize it is blocked from the inside. How well of a block, remains to be seen.[/sblock]

Jorun:[sblock]A second cloaked figure emerges from the room with the fallen man. He does not glance your way as he approaches the other stranger to test the closed door before them.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 16, 2005)

Jorun will step into the doorway and observe the scene. (OOC: _detect evil_)

In a commanding voice: "What goes on here?"

(Note that he has not yet drawn his weapon.)

He is a young man dressed in a chain shirt and the uniform of a soldier of the garrison. He's armed with a longsword and a heavy wooden shield, but both are sheathed/stowed. He is looking about the room suspiciously, as if sizing up the men inside as possible enemies.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Oh great.  How can this day get any worse.  Now I will see no treasure at all with the corrupt town guard here as well.

"As I was out in the forest I heard a man scream and came across these two fighitng some goblins.  Why don;t you tend to the holy man lying there while the two of us deal with the creatures who have barricaded themselves behind this door."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 16, 2005)

Jorun glances at the fallen man, but realizes that he can do nothing for him, having no training in the healing arts.

Drawing his sword, he looks to the door. "There are more barricaded inside you say? How many? What is their nature? Is there another way in or out of that room?"


----------



## Majin (Sep 16, 2005)

More coins richer than he would have expected from a night of more heavy gambling, Damien stands up and heads to the door, with the intention of going home to sleep for the night.

As he is sliding into bed, he recalls the area where the map led and decides that map or no map, he will see what Khellek was so interested about in that area in the morning.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Drawing his sword, he looks to the door. "There are more barricaded inside you say? How many? What is their nature? Is there another way in or out of that room?"




"All I know is that the door is barred from the inside and that dead goblin there kept pounding on the door to either get in or have whomever is inside to come out.  You about as much as I do as to what lies beyond this door."  giving awink at the other guy, "Why don't you make yourself useful and come over here and break it down while we protect your back."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 16, 2005)

"Indeed."

Jorun will walk over to the door and rap on it a couple times with his knuckle.

"Hello in there! This is Jorun Trask, of the Diamond Lake Militia. Who is in there. Can you open the door so we may talk?"

He listens intently for a reply.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Indeed."
> 
> Jorun will walk over to the door and rap on it a couple times with his knuckle.
> 
> ...




Shaking his head in frustration, "That is not quite what I had in mind."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Well as far as I recall there’s only the foreman’s office behind that door, and there’s no way out unless you unboard the windows,” Orin replies to the newcomers second question, having ignored the first completely. Seeing they have another blade, he runs back across the room sheathing his sword and collecting his bow before returning to watch Jorun knocking on the door...shaking his head in wonder at the naivete of the man, while he listens for a response.

OOC: Listen +7


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Seems no one is going to answer politeness, so let’s use some force...Joran help me shoulder the door open will you.”

OOC: Assuming Jorun answerws in the affirmative, Orin will _aid_ him in breaking down the door -- Strength +2.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 17, 2005)

"Well, who is in there? More goblins? Or townsmen? And are they hurt? Why do they not answer?"

_Thinking: if they are goblins, then they need to be dealt with, but if they are men, then they may need our help. In either case, I suppose we ought to get this door open._

"OK, let's get this door open."  He works with Orin to force the door.

OOC: Taking 20 with assistance, the total is... 25, which ought to force it?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 17, 2005)

Orin:[sblock]As you lean into the door, you hear the nervous pacing of at least five creatures behind the door. While none are talking, they are definately there.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Be ready, there are at least five creatures beyond the portal,” Orin warns before they crash into the door.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 17, 2005)

Jorun/Orin/Shadow: Sheathing his sword for a moment, the militiaman approaches the door and tests the edges of it to better gauge its strength. Then with his shield acting as an impromtu battering ram, he slams himself against the door. With a loud snap as the old wood gives under the force of the blow, the door falls into the foreman's office.

Five goblins have barricaded themselves here, apparently hoping the weak barrier would keep out any who came after them. As the dust settles in the room, one goblin, taller and holding a finely crafted morningstar in his hands, looks at you all and snarls once before screaming out something in the goblin tongue to the others in the room. 

Then the others charge towards you while the leader begins grunting and waving his hands before him while staring at you all.

Init:
Orin: 21
Goblin leader (x1) - 18
Shadow: 7
Jorun: 5
Goblins (x4) - 4


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Orin quickly raises his bow, taking aim at what appears to be the leader of this band...hoping to stop what appears to be spellcasting he launches an arrow.

OOC: +4 ranged [1d8; 20/x3; 100 feet; piercing; longbow] -- [+1 to hit and damage within 30 feet]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 17, 2005)

Chryse: [sblock]_Brother Chryse, the time grows near...the darkness will spread lest you show them the light...arise brother...ARISE_

As Apollo's shout echoed in your ears, you instantly become aware of the burning pain in your side and upper thigh. Two crude bandages have been placed over the wounds, but guessing by the heavy crimson staining on both, they will not be effective, nor sanitary, much longer.

Looking around the room, you are in a dining area of some kind, the mine office you guess, and two other men have joined the cloaked archer who fought at your side against the goblins. With a mighty slam against the locked door, the frightened goblin now dead and still beside the wall, the door falls inwards releasing a mighty plume of dust and small debris.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 17, 2005)

Chryse sits up, mumbling incoherently; dazed by both the pain from his wounds and the continual blessings from his god.
_I am forever in your debt, Apotropaeus Apollo!_ he thinks to himself as it slowly dawns on him what has taken place. He looks down at his make-shift patching and cringes; although not done with an inexperienced hand, the wounds needed immediate tending.
_Lend me your aid once more so that I may lead your flock, O' Shepherd,_ he prays.

[sblock]Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ on himself. 1d8+2 (Domain).[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Sep 17, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Again shaking his head in frustration - Who is this guy, of course there are more goblins behind this door and why would a townsman hide behind this door when he hears us talking about barraging in.  This is going to be a long day....


Seeing the door barge in and hearing the creatures voice I will wait to the side of the door and hope no goblins saw me as I prepare to strike the first goblin that comes running out the door.

(ooc: Hopefully get a sneak attack as they come out the door as I hope they do not know I am there.)


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 18, 2005)

Drawing the red fletched arrow and knocking it quickly, Orin took aim at the chanting goblin and let his arrow fly. While thus far the ranger's aim had been perfect, this time the wild jerking motions of the goblin allowed the creature to dodge out of the way and complete whatever spell he had been casting.

As the goblin threw a handful of dirt towards the man who had broken down his barrier, Jorun felt a momentary overpowering urge to sink into slumber before he was able to push it back. Although the thin cloaked man with the rapier hiding beside him did not fair as well. Unable to resist the compulsion, he slumped to the ground, ironically right beside the defenseless goblin he had killed minutes earlier.

OOC combat thus far:[sblock]Orin rolled a 3 to hit the goblin leader. Leader finished his sleep spell centered on Jorun. As Shadow was within 10'ft of Jorun, he was within range of the spell as well. Jorun had a 21 total on his Will save, which allowed him to shrug it off, Shadow had a 5 total, which allowed the spell to knock him out.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 18, 2005)

As Apollo's warmth rushed through him, Chryse felt the flesh knitting itself closed, as well as the pain lessening throughout his entire body. While the wounds felt much better, Chryse knew the spell had not fully restored his strength.

Spell result:[sblock]Healed for 8 pts.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Scowling at his change in luck at a very inopportune moment, Orin draws again on the head goblin, hoping this time his aim is more precise.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 18, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

"ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ snort snore grunt ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Majin (Sep 18, 2005)

Damien awoke early the next morning, well before his father. He snuck about the house as best he could, gathering his things for the "adventure" he was going on. He smirked to himself as he caught sight of his quarterstaff standing propped up in a corner. Hefting it and tapping his hand with one side the thought struck him that he might have use for a deadlier weapon, in case things got hairy. 

Quietly, he made his way to his father's storage cabinet. Inside was a blade that he did not have much familiarity with, and a set of practice armor his father always made him wear when he insisted on teaching him self defense. He slipped it on and strapped the blade to his waist. Double checking to make sure he had everything he rested his quarterstaff over his shoulder and walked out towards where his father kept their horses. Saddling up a horse, a gray dapple named Juniper that he was particularly fond of, he mounted it quickly and started off, determined to satisfy his curiosity about what Khellek thought was so important about the caverns.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 18, 2005)

I slink back down the trail from which I came, away from the man in the armor, muttering to myself. I'll be damned if that wasn't Jorun Trask....a walk? I can come up with better excuses than that...

As soon as he is out of sight, I begin back up the trail. I am still slipping and falling the whole way, though, I slip a bit quieter and try to flail about as much while I slide. Stealth is the order of the day, but nothing I've ever been good at.

When I get to the office, I'll try my best to stay hidden and look around for the people I was following. If no one is around, I may try to sneak over to get a better look at the office itself, but I really don't want another encounter with Jorun, so I'll try to be careful.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 18, 2005)

"Goblins!" Jorun staggers to his feet, fighting to remain steady amidst the chaos of battle and the powerful magical currents sweeping around him. He draws his sword and stands boldly in the door-way. "Surrender, foul beasts! You are trespassing on the lands of Diamond Lake! I call on you to surrender or be destroyed!" As he calls for their surrender, he stands his ground and swings his sword at any goblin that approaches.

OOC: move action to draw his sword, then taking a ready action: attack any goblin that moves to within 5 feet. Note: on the first attack against any goblin, he'll attack to subdue (-4 to attack). After dealing subdual damage to a goblin, he'll make lethal attacks. He plans to capture some of them alive for questioning.

(+5 longsword, 1d8+3 dmg; AC 16, 11 hps)

-Jorun the Paladin


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 18, 2005)

Damien:[sblock]Rising early and packing quickly, you leave town under the threatening cover of the dark storm clouds that rolled in during the night. The ride to the miner's office was uneventful, until you began closing in on the building and saw a small group of about five goblins leaving the office and heading in the direction of the Whispering Cairns. Unsure of the safety of the building, you decided to go the long way to the Cairns with the thought that keeping an eye on the threat you knew, would be safer than risking a threat you did not know.

Securing Juniper on the eastern flank of the Cairn, you began watching the goblins working on clearing out the heavy brush in front of the cavern. While their tools were crude to say the least, the goblins managed to slowly make progress on the vines and small shrub trees that have began to form a natural barrier blocking the entrance into the Cairns.

Reaching a stopping point, when the creatures disturbed a nest of some kind of birds with long serrated beaks, they quickly fled after one of their numbers fell to the life draining attacks of the birds. Staying hidden, lest the birds spot your movements as well, you waited until the rain began falling in earnest before deeming it safe enough to return to Juniper. The only question being in your mind, did you return to the office to see the strength of the goblins, or take advantage of the opening the goblins had made for you?[/sblock]

Sam:[sblock]As you finally made it to the office, with the thick mud outside of it threatening to rip your shoes off with each sucking step, it looks to you that you have arrived in the middle of a war between the militia and a roving band of goblins. Three of the creatures lay fallen on the doorstep, one across the room from you next to an apparently slumbering figure, while the younger Trask calls for their surrender while bracing his feet for an attack. Behind the soldier, a cloaked archer draws and knocks a red fletched arrow from the quiver at his side almost faster than your senses can register.[/sblock]

Bracing his feet as he prepared to meet the first goblin's charge, Jorun swung his sword blade flat as the first of the creatures approached him.  While his intent to take one alive was a noble one, it required him to use his sword in a way that no smith ever intended it to be used, and as the flat of the blade rushed towards the goblin, the awkward swing guiding it, allowed the jittery creature to block the steel with his spear.

Pulling the rusted weapon back quickly, the goblin tried to impale the burly intruder in front of him, but Jorun's defenses had been taught to him by Tolliver Trask himself, and with an almost casual slap of his shield, Jorun knocked the spear thrust aside.

The trio of goblins behind the lead charger did not rush into the bottleneck of the door, but stopped and hurled their rusty spears at the large man standing in the ruined doorway. Jorun only had a second to react as the rusted projectiles raced towards him and with Heironeous' blessings blocked two of the spears with his shield. 

The mystery of the third spear was solved when the goblin in front of Jorun suddenly staggered forward and dropped to his knees, the tip of the rusty spear protruding from his chest.

OOC combat: [sblock]Jorun had a 9 total on his attack roll. A miss against Goblin #1. Goblin 1 had a three for his attack roll. A miss against Jorun. Goblins #2, 3,4, had a 11, 10, and 1 for their attack roll. On the roll of 1, I rerolled to see if there was a neg effect, and rolled another 1. Critical Error which resulted in goblin #1 catching the spear in the back. 6 damage to goblin 1, which means goblin 1 is dying.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 18, 2005)

Shaking off the tingling feeling that comes after Healing, Chryse took in his loud surroundings.
_What would goblins want in Daimond Lake...?_
Seeing the archer in battle alongside a militiaman fighting yet more goblins, Chryse quickly scrambles for his spear and intends to help, but turns to aid the fallen man to their side instead. Upon closer inspection, Chryse realizes the prone figure is almost in perfect healthand only sleeping, and makes to wake him.
"Wake, man! There is battle to be faught!" he yells as he roughly pushes and pulls.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 18, 2005)

I pause to listen for anyone or anything outside of the office, particularly the people I set out looking for. If I hear none, I'll quickly move across the clearing to the office door and peak inside for a better look. If no one is in the front room by the time I get there, I'll slip in the front room quietly to see what exactly is happening, being careful to allow myself a quick exit in case they turn back this way.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 18, 2005)

_Pathetic creatures. They turn on each other in times of stress._

"Hold fast, goblins. If you surrender, we will give you quarter. There is no need for continued bloodshed." As he offers this final chance to stop the fighting, he attempts to whack another goblin with the flat of his blade.

OOC: (+5 longsword, 1d8+3 dmg; AC 16, 11 hps)


----------



## Elocin (Sep 18, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Attempting to swat away some annoying fly, I roll over and continue to, "ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ snort snore grunt ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Majin (Sep 18, 2005)

Damien waited anxiously for the goblins to move on before making a sound. Maybe there was more to these caverns then he had been led to believe. Seeing the path clear to the opening, he gritted his teeth. He had no idea what waited in the darkness ahead. Although he had armed himself, he did not come expecting a fight. It was too risky.

He decided the best course of action would be to head back, towards the mining office. At least to see if he could judge anything more of how many goblins may be involved in the area. _Best to see what I'm getting myself into first, before I head inside and become trapped from behind if they return..._ he rationalized, as he mounted Juniper and started off for the mining office.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam:[sblock]As you stare at the battle before you, a man clad in scale mail covered with a ripped white tunic enters into the mix of things, but seems to be attempting to wake up the sleeping man next to Jorun. It also seems that the Diamond Lake militia member has no desire to battle the goblins, as he calls out to them once more to surrender instead of fight.[/sblock]

Damien: [sblock]To say the last ten minutes has been interesting would have been the understatement of a lifetime. It all began with the birds attacking the first person they saw approach the office once the goblins returned, some guy you recall hearing from time to time talking about Apollo something or other. While it seemed he was dealing with them pretty easily, two more figures approached, one who definately knew how to use a bow, the other approaching from a direction that would take him to the back of the office. Then the goblins attacked, the priest was turned into a target dummy, and the archer pulled a sword from under his cloak nearly as large as he was. This was followed by the archer dragging the priest inside, and allowed the other man entrance into the office as well.

Just as you began to think it might be safe for you to approach them, a Whitecloak approached, dismounted, and suddenly the sounds of battle seemed to pick up once again. You watched in disbelief as one last straggler approached the building a few moments after the fighting began. He was a young man covered in mud, and he now stood in the doorway to the office staring inside and watching the fight before him.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Drawing another of his deadly red fletched arrows, Orin took careful aim and released his shot. This time the arrow flew true and with a simple thud, as well as look of disbelief on his face, the goblin leader fell dead. The arrow in his chest snapping as he hit the ground.

Still swinging his sword like a club, Jorun took a step into the office and swatted at a goblin frantically trying to draw his knife from its sheath. Although the swing was clumsy, and if his father would have seen it Jorun would have been pulling extra drills for a week, the strength in Jorun's arm made up for what it lacked in finesse. Knocking the goblin to the floor with the force of the blow, it tried to backpedal away from the 
swordsman as soon as the spots dulled some in its eyes.

While Jorun had been distracted with keeping one alive, the other two goblins had drawn their rusted skinning knives and closed in on the Whitecloak, flanking him as they circled. Leaping at him and snarling like rabid dogs, they both slashed out with their daggers and cut deeply into his legs.

Chryse rushed to shake the sleeping figure, and while it was not easy to oust the man from his enchanted slumber, when the man's eyes finally opened once more, the young priest of Apollo knew he had done his job.

Updated Init:
Orin: 21
Goblin leader (slain)
Chryse: 17
Shadow: 7
Jorun: 5
Goblins (x3) - 4

OOC Combat[sblock]Orin had a 20 total on his attack roll, but did not confirm the crit. Result was 7 pts of damage on Goblin leader. Goblin leader killed. Jorun had a 19 to hit, -4 for subdual, for a result of  15. 4 pts subdual damage to goblin #2. Goblins #3 and 4 flanked Jorun, Goblin #3 had a 20 to attack, and confirmed the crit. Goblin #4 had a 19. Total damage to Jorun 7pts.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Catching sight of the priest, he wonders how he is standing let alone moving about so freely, before refocusing his mind on the job...targeting one of the goblins flanking Jorun he lets fly another shaft.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 19, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Upon waking and now anger fullin my action that I fell asleep in front of these strangers I will tumble past the militia man and attack a goblin from behind with my rapier hopefully stirking it in a critical area.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Keeping his thoughts focused, Orin sidestepped into the doorway slightly, allowing him to target the goblin to the left of the swordsman. Letting the arrow go, the ranger watched as it sailed true and hit the creature in the chest. Dropping the dagger it was holding, it wrapped its hands around the shaft, but as the creature's strength fled it, it could not remove the arrow which had taken its life.

OOC combat roll: [sblock]Orin had a 16 to hit. Goblin #3 was struck. Did 6pts of damage to the creature, it is dying.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

_Ow! Damn vermin!_

Jorun switches to lethal attacks now, trying to drive the goblins back in fear of their lives. As he does, he maintains his guard, hoping to wear them out. He strikes at the nearest goblin, yelling "You had your chance, villains! You've only yourselves to blame!"  as he strikes him.

OCC: Fighting defensively. (+1 longsword, 1d8+3 dmg; AC 18, 4 hps)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2005)

Chryse stands and turns to kill the remaining goblins after staring the young man in the eyes briefly to make sure he was fully awake.
Seeing the militaman injured, he moves to intercept any attacks directed at him.

[sblock]Attacking what's left of the goblins. Shortspear: 0 (1d6) x2. AC: 16.
I think we can make short work of these guys, Ozmar. I'll heal ya after the battle if you wish  [/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Chryse stands and turns to kill the remaining goblins after staring the young man in the eyes briefly to make sure he was fully awake.
> Seeing the militaman injured, he moves to intercept any attacks directed at him.
> 
> [sblock]Attacking what's left of the goblins. Shortspear: 0 (1d6) x2. AC: 16.
> I think we can make short work of these guys, Ozmar. I'll heal ya after the battle if you wish  [/sblock]




OOC Reply:
[sblock]Sounds good to me!  Just keep that one in the corner alive, would ya? I want to know what they think they're doing here...[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]Does anybody speak Goblin? :\ 
It will be hard to justify killing it after the battle is over...[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC:

[sblock]I'm hoping it speaks common. In any case, live prisoners will be taken to the garrison. They may have a goblin-speaking interrogator, and they'll know how to dispose of it (methinks mining might be appropriate.)[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]It's good to have another Lawful Good character around!
I'd hate to be the only one wishing to keep it alive...[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Moving quickly into the room beside the tumbling man he had awoken moments ago, Chryse saw the goblin with the dagger preparing for another strike and moved quickly to protect the Whitecloak's back.

As the goblin snarled up at him and made his move, Chryse stabbed downwards with his spear and the razor sharp tip once more bathed in the blood of a goblin. As the creature recoiled from the wound, the tumbling stranger came up beside it and sunk his rapier deep into its side. As it fell to the ground, a strange yelping snarl came from the remaining goblin and with a primal scream, it flung itself at the swordsman that had nearly knocked him unconscious.

The unexpected attack allowed it to get under the knight's shield and it plunged the rusted blade into the knight's knee, threatening to collapse the leg entirely.

OOC:[sblock]Chryse had an 18 for attack and did 3 pts of damage to goblin #4. Shadow had a 17 for attack and did an additional 4. Goblin #4 slain. Goblin #2 had a 19 for attack and did 2 pts of damage to Jorun.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

"Ow! By the Shining Blade! Die, fiend!"

Jorun brings his sword down with all his might, hoping to end this battle quickly before he succumbs to his wounds.

OOC: SMITE EVIL! Attack: +8 longsword 1d8+3 (+1d6+1 if evil) dmg; AC 16, 2 hps


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

With a calm eye, Orin took aim at the wildly thrashing goblin and let his arrow fly. However, Orin's aim was once again off due to the goblin's unpredictable movements and as the arrow sank into the board by the swordsman's foot Orin cursed slightly under his breath.

Turning around at the knight's scream, Chryse saw that the man's trousers were sticking to him in several places as his blood continued to pour freely from the deep slashes the goblins had scored upon him. Trying to stab the creature who was using the knight as a living shield, Chryse's strike was a tentative one and once again the canny goblin scampered out of the way at the last second.

Shadow approached the creature from behind and with a cold look upon his face sought to plant his rapier into the creature's unprotected back. A curse escaped his lips when his strike missed as the goblin twisted away from the prophet's strike.

While the goblin's antics had allowed it to escape thus far, Jorun's anger finally bubbled free and as he called upon the Shining Blade to guide his strike, his prayes were answered. His blade connected with the goblin's left shoulder and when the blade finally halted it was firmly lodged in the creature's right ribcage.

OOC: [sblock] Orin had a 3 total for his attack roll, a miss on Goblin #2. Chryse had a 3 on his attack roll, a miss on Goblin #2. Shadow had a 6 for his attack roll, a miss on Goblin #2. Jorun had a total of 18 for his attack roll, a hit on Goblin #2 and did 14 pts of damage on the goblin. The goblin was killed, thrice over...[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

_Little punk. Teach him to...

Oh, hey, was that the goblin I had wounded? Uh... oops._

Jorun looks around for any surviving enemies, particularly if they're still up and waving blades at him. Assuming he sees none, he finds a spot to sit and tears some bandages to bind his wounds, while mumbling to himself.

"Damn goblins. Ow, that's gonna leave a mark." Grumble grumble.

Presently, he looks up and surveys the scene. Seeing several (apparant) townsfolk, he tries to stand and addresses them. "I thank you for your assistance. I am Jorun Trask, of the local garrison. Who can tell me what is going on here, and where did these goblins come from?"


----------



## Elocin (Sep 19, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

"You can call me Shadow and I was off exploring these woods when I came upon these two doing battle with some sort of flying creature and these goblins so I came to thier aid."  With that Shadow will start to go through the bodies to search for anything of value and if any of the goblins show any sign of life he will make sure none of them rise again.  After this is done he will begin to search the room and then will offer to search the rest of the building as well while the others are being taken care of.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

"Shadow, is it? Is that a professional name?" Jorun keeps an eye on him. [OOC: _detect evil_] He overlooks the looting of the goblins, but if any show signs of life, he'll try to restrain Shadow from killing a potential captive. "Here now, have any survived? We'll need information as to where they came from and what they are doing here. There may be more out there, you know."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Jorun:[sblock]You do not see the taint of evil on any of the people in the room, nor do any of the goblins appear to be breathing anymore. Especially not the goblin who has your sword sticking out of its chest like a metallic flag.[/sblock]

Shadow:[sblock]While the goblins are wearing pieces of leather armor, none carry a coin purse of any kind you can easily detect. When you reach the leader, you can see that the morninstar he dropped as he died is a finely crafted one, his studded armor new, although still too small for you, and there is a black stone necklace around his neck.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

Jorun draws his sword from the body of the godless goblin and cleans it [the sword!] reverently before sheathing it in his scabbard. "Thanks to you, Heironeous, for the strength to serve this day."  he prays softly...

He counts the goblin bodies to ensure an accurate report, and then turns to the others.

"And you others? What of you? Who are you and how did you come to be fighting for your lives here against these heathen creatures?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2005)

As the battle is brought to a finish, Chryse bends his knee and offers a quick prayer to Apollo.
_You have seen me safely through to another victory, Phoebus Apollo!_
He comes up from his meditation and looks on the wounded soldier trying to look majestic with so much of his life's blood seeping out from him.
"It is your assistance that we are grateful for, Jorun Trask! I do believe I saw hope fading when last I left our mighty archer," he says in compliment. "Olympus has looked down on us with much favor this night, but you are hurt and need immediate tending," he adds amicably.
Chryse moves to the soldier and begins channeling his deity's power to heal him.
_Grant this warrior your blessing, Apollo; he has fought bravely in our defense!_

[sblock]Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ in place of _Divine Favor_. 1d8+2 (Domain).[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Jorun watched as a golden glow surrounded the man's hands and as the stranger touched him, he watched as the glow seemed to be absorbed from the man's hands into his own body.

The Whitecloak could feel the strength in his legs return slightly, but his knee still ached where the dagger strike had nearly crippled him.

OOC:[sblock]The CLW healed five points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Chryse moves to the soldier and begins channeling his deity's power to heal him.
> _Grant this warrior your blessing, Apollo; he has fought bravely in our defense!_




"Hmm? Oh, yes, my thanks... Father. I did not know you were a priest. Thanks to you and your gods for the aid."  Jorun marvels once again at the power of healing magic, and gives silent thanks to Heironeous and all the good gods for their protection.

OOC: Current HPs = 7.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2005)

"I am Chryse L'Aura, devout of Kynthios Apollo, and I have no offspring I am aware of," he says with a smile. Knowing full-well a follower of Heironeous when he's seen one, Chryse does not bother enlightening him.
_Faith is different in each heart..._
"Your wounds have not fully left you, Jorun; if they are still troubling you by the morning, I will offer Apollo's aid once more."


----------



## Saterus (Sep 19, 2005)

Now that the battle has wound down, and it looks like people will be coming back this way, Samuel darts over to the corner of the first room and hides behind the table and chairs. (OOC: Or whatever is in this room, there has to be something...)

He peaks out to see if anyone has entered the room yet and hears them all making introductions. He sees a shadow of someone come through the doorway, but it stops and continues talking to the people in the other room. Samuel realizes all to late that he tracked mud in through the door, and that even he can tell the tracks are much fresher than what the previous battle left behind...all he can do is hope they pay no attention...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Samuel:[sblock]Samuel manages to dart across the living room quickly into the dining area and slide behind an overturned table that is in the room.[/sblock]

Edit: Corrected kitchen to say dining.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Lowering his bow Orin answers Jorun’s question. “I have no idea where these goblins came from...all I can tell you is that they must have taken up residence recently as I was here with my master only a month or two past and there was no sign of them then. As for anything having survived, well there are two very angry badgers in the kitchen from what I could hear, but apart from that I don’t know...we didn’t get around to looking upstairs before you arrived,” he says gesturing toward Shadow.

Orin nods toward the priest at the complement. “Chryse is it? Oh I finished those creatures before tending your wounds and pulling you in from the rain...when young Shadow arrived and _helped_ by finishing that one there,” he says pointing to the one by the door.

“As for who I am, I’m Orin Heartwood...apprentice to Venelle...I was out walking after being excused from my duties for the day. I came to this abandoned office to take shelter from the approaching storm, when I spotted Chryse there being attacked by those weird birds.”

“Found anything interesting Shadow?”

Spotting some movement from the corner of his eye in the main room as he talks, Orin nocks an arrow to his bow and moves to investigate...calling over his shoulder, “I saw something dart through the main room, heading toward the dining area...I’m going to take a look.”


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "I am Chryse L'Aura, devout of Kynthios Apollo, and I have no offspring I am aware of," he says with a smile. Knowing full-well a follower of Heironeous when he's seen one, Chryse does not bother enlightening him.
> _Faith is different in each heart..._
> "Your wounds have not fully left you, Jorun; if they are still troubling you by the morning, I will offer Apollo's aid once more."




"My thanks, Master L'Aura. I am afraid I am not familiar with the appropriate title for a leader of your faith."

In response to Orin's comments: "Seems to be a lot of people out _walking _ in the rain today..." Seeing Orin on guard, Jorun again draws his blade and moves up with him to investigate. "What did you see, man? More goblins?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Orin:[sblock]Turning to face the dining area again, you see a fresh pair of muddy footprints leading into the room and ending near the overturned table where you had placed the unconscious prophet not long ago. As you approach the table and look over it, you see a wide eyed young man, soaking wet and covered with mud, looking back up at you.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Samuel:[sblock]While the footsteps were quiet, as you did not hear them until they  were nearly upon you, you managed to control your shaking, only partly due to your clothes being soaked all the way through, and meet the gaze of the archer you had seen earlier through the entrance into the office.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2005)

Chryse hears of Orin's rescue of himself and bows in gratitude.
"May your arrows rain down like so many venomous darts on your enemies, Orin Heartwood."
When the guard thanks him again, uncertain of his title, Chryse stares off in space for loss of words.
_I know not what a leader of my faith may be called..._
_Not all who wander are lost._
"Nomios," he says quietly, looking up from his contemplation. "I am Nomios Chryse," he says again, this time more confident. He nods his head slightly and follows the others to investigate the kitchen area.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 20, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Found anything interesting Shadow?”




"The only thing of note on any of these creatures is the morningstar that the taller goblin was wielding, his armor which is probably too small for any one of us and this amulet I found around his neck.  Can anyone distinguish what it might be or if it is magical in nature?  Otherwise I can take a look at it and see if it is worth anything."


"I suggest we go see who are visitor is in the next room and then go take a look and see what is upstairs.  I also want to take a more thorough search of the rooms here in case the goblins might try and hide something."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Well it wasn't raining when I set out,” Orin replies coolly, “What did I see? Just a single figure, and it looked a little big to be a goblin.”

Following the muddy footprints to the table, Orin looks over it finding a wet young man, “Hmm, looks like it’s just another traveller seeking shelter from the approaching storm. No need to hide boy, come out and I'll start a fire in the hearth for you to dry out by.”


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Jorun nods, recognizing the "boy" (who is the same age as him) from outside. "Indeed, a fire would do us good. But perhaps you and I should investigate the upstairs, as you say, before settling down to recover?"

Jorun walks towards the stairs and prepares to ascend, hoping that Orin and perhaps another will be accompanying him.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Either of those tasks are beyone my ken Shadow.”


----------



## Majin (Sep 20, 2005)

Having tied up Juniper some distance away before approaching, Damien stared, dumbstruck by the chaos that lay before him. And then it was over, almost as fast as it had begun, it felt to him. A wide-eyed expression on his face, he found himself slowly making his way to the front door. Absently stepping over a dead goblin's body on the way, he stopped just inside and knocked noncommittally on the door frame.

"Is this the mining office?" he asked, almost frightened, really not knowing what else to say.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Seems like a good plan Jorun,” starting to follow him, he looks at the wet young man saying, “Why don’t you collect some debris and put it in the hearth while we check upstairs.”


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> "Is this the mining office?" he asked, almost frightened, really not knowing what else to say.




"By the Sword! Is this place not abandonded?" Jorun looks back at the new comer. "I suppose you've been out for a walk and seek some shelter?" [OOC: _detect evil_] "Very well, come in and make yourself useful. There were goblins in here, and there may yet be some about, so keep together and keep alert."

Jorun turns and heads up the stairs with Orin to check out the rest of the building.


----------



## Majin (Sep 20, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "I suppose you've been out for a walk and seek some shelter?"




"No. Actually, I've come to investigate the cairns nearby... for, ah..." he paused. Looking down at his feet and then up at Jorun, putting on a meek smile, despite the carnage around him. "Personal reasons," he adds, then offers his hand, in a quick, wooden gesture. "My name is Damien Ves'Aru. And you are?" looking around at each person in the room in turn, including them in his greeting.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2005)

_By the gods themselves, is this abandoned building so used to seeing so many weary travelers? It is amazing, to be so frequented and to still be inhabited by evil..._
"It is a weird Fate that has put you here," he says to the newcomer at the door with a concerned look on his face.
Chryse puts his hand to his chin studiously and ponders on these happenings.
_Loxias Apollo, how shall I read this omen?_


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Jorun OOC:[sblock]No evil is detected on the latest newcomer.[/sblock]

Jorun and Orin:[sblock]The upstairs is mainly an open storage area with several rotting bed mattress lying haphazardly on rotting wooden framed beds. There are several large holes in the roof, but the areas where the ceiling is intact remains for the most part dry. Looking out through the openings, Orin can see that the storm clouds are beginning to lighten some, as the storm shows the first signs of weakening.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> "No. Actually, I've come to investigate the cairns nearby... for, ah..." he paused. Looking down at his feet and then up at Jorun, putting on a meek smile, despite the carnage around him. "Personal reasons," he adds, then offers his hand, in a quick, wooden gesture. "My name is Damien Ves'Aru. And you are?" looking around at each person in the room in turn, including them in his greeting.




"Jorun Trask, of the Diamond Lake garrison." Jorun continues up the stairs. "If you are any good with a sword, Master Ves'Aru, you might help us secure this building before any more goblins trouble us."

Presently, Jorun returns. "The upstairs seems clear. Now how about that fire?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Chryse:[sblock]Looking at the hilt of the newcomer's blade, you see a hawk engraved there, and once more the words of Apollo's dream echo in your thoughts.

_Follow my symbol, there are dark times approaching brother..._[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 20, 2005)

Damien looks apprehensively from his sheathed short sword then back to Jorun. "Perhaps," he answers, his heart obviously not in it. "I am a bit better with the staff though," he adds, trying to heft his quarterstaff in a confident way, but still unsure of himself.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Following Jorun back down the stairs Orin says, “Well looks like the storm is starting to dissipate.” Moving aound the room he collects some debris and rapidly starts a small fire in the hearth...leaving it for other to add more wood.

“Now about those badgers in the kitchen...I don’t want to harm them if at all possible, but the goblins seem to have trapped them in there...anyone got any ideas how we can open the outer door to release them?”


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Remembering that his sword is still drawn, Jorun sheaths it and makes introductions all around as he helps build a comfortable fire.

"Well, friends, we are all secure in this place. These goblins had squatted here and were causing mischief, but have now been dispatched. I am grateful for the assistance you have rendered," he nods to Orin, Chryse, and Shadow, "in defeating these goblins and healing my wounds. I must return soon to report this to my Captain, but first I would like to hear what brings Master Ves'Aru out on such a fine day. You mentioned some nearby cairns?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2005)

Chryse cocks his head as if hearing something far off.
_This one seems a meager candidate for a shepard, Apollo..._ he thinks to himself, studying the younger man.
"Perhaps we can build a trough-wall to lead these badgers out the door?" Chryse pipes in, still eyeing the sword on the man's hip. "What do you say?" he asks him, as if the answer he gives had the weight of the world behind it.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Good idea Chryse, we could use the table and a few other things to guide them to the main room, and if we only leave them one exit I’m sure they’ll take it,” Orin replies enthusiastically.


----------



## Majin (Sep 20, 2005)

Damien's eyebrows rise slightly at the attention. It made him uncomfortable, but thinking on the question Jorun asked, he saw no real reason to keep it from them. If there was something of value in those caves and goblins were now thrown into the mix, he would need all the help he could get if he was to investigate properly. Besides, if he went home now, there would only be chores waiting for him upon his return.

"Last night, by chance, I won a Rings contest with a stranger. The reward was a map, leading to the caverns nearby," he explained, as he leaned against a wall, his quarterstaff nestled in the crook of his arm. "As you all should know, local lore suggests that the caves are empty. I have it on good authority that it may be just the opposite."

"A man," he went on, "who goes by the name of Khellek, expressed extreme interest in procuring the map from me. Said it was his and was very important. So we played a game of Dragonchess for it, which led to a stalemate. One way or another, he still got the map," he said, shrugging slightly and waving his hand dismissively. "But not before I took note of where the entrance was marked," he added, with a wink.

At Chryse's inquiry, Damien turned to regard the priest, noticing him eyeballing his sword. His father's sword. Protectively he gripped the hilt, shielding it from view slightly. Wondering why the man would care what he thought he answered, a slight tone of uncertainty in his voice, "Yes. If these badgers are agitated, as is most likely, an indirect way to deal with them would seem the best course of action."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Working quickly Orin moves throughout the office and with Chryse's help the two begin to fashion a very crude fence system to guide the badgers to the entrance of the dining room. While it is a hasty job, the major areas are quickly blocked off as well, and with everyone trying to keep as much protection as they could between the badgers and themselves, the door is pushed open and two angry badgers rush out from the kitchen, down the _chute_ and into the living room.

Trying to guide the badgers out, as well as stay clear of their sharp claws, was a slow task as the duo seemed determined to scratch and sniff everything along their path to the door. Suddenly the duo caught the scent of the fallen birds outside, and both creatures took off towards the fallen birds and began shaking them from side to side, ripping the husks apart quickly with their sharp teeth and claws. Seeing the creatures distracted, Chryse dropped the bench he was carrying and slammed the door shut and for the moment felt secure in the knowledge that the mining office was secure once more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2005)

Seemingly pleased the younger man agreed with both himself and the ranger, Chryse nodded his head and prepared to help make his plan work. When it did, he offered more thanks to the Shepherd God.
_Your wisdom guides my every move, Apollo!_
With the area secured, the cleric listened to the others' conversation, wanting only to rest after a very unexpected eventful day.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 20, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Taking stock in the people around him, I am somewhat pleased that they seem to know what they are doing and are competent enough in a fight.  He feels a little uneasy around the militiaman as he seems to want to uphold the law a little too much, but I think I can corrupt him enough in due time.

"So please tell me more about these cairns you mentioned and since there seems to be no riches amongst this building, which I assume is why you are all here, are there supposed to be some riches inside these cairns?  If there is I will happily go with you as I am sure you will need someone with the skills that I posses."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Well as I said earlier Shadow, I only came here because I was in the vicinity when the storm struck, but I too would be interested in hearing about what might be in the cairns...I know the area hereabout fairly well, so I could probably help locate the exact location of the entrance.”


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

*Jorun Trask, Human Paladin*

"I, too, am interested in hearing more. My concern is this goblin tribe, and whether there may be more of them using the cairn as a lair. I am only interested in protecting the good people of Diamond Lake, so you need not fear that I will impede your quests for treasure. I think the laws of salvage certainly uphold your claims to any ancient treasures that may be found in an abandonded mine or goblin lair."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]As you listened while moving around the building, you entered the kitchen and saw another reason perhaps why the goblins had placed the badgers inside the smaller room. While a hastily made covering blocked the entrance into the celler, the edges of a burlap bag sticking out from one of the cabinets in the room caught your eye.

Opening the bag, your eyes took in the contents quickly and your pulse raced with your find. Silver coins filled the bottom of the bag, with a few gold ones mixed in as well, four sliver syringes each filled with a liquid of somekind, eight pints of lamp oil, five tindertwigs, a coiled length of silk rope, a block of unworked rose colored stone, three blocks of unworked blue colored stone, and a metal flask.[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Sep 20, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Eyes darting back and forht making sure no one else is in the room Shadow will reach in and grab a handfull of the coins to place in his own pocket.  As his hand is about to clear the top of the bag a small voice inside of him screams out he would be dead if it were not for the others.  Disgusted with himself he opens his hand and lets the coins fall back into the bag.

Walking back out into the other room Shadow throws the bag at Josun's feet and announces to the group that he thinks the goblins were using the badgers as some sort of guard dog as he found a bag full of coins and other useful items, some of the items he is not sure what the use would be for.  At which point you see him go to the door and making sure the badgers are gone you see him stomp off into the rain.  "I will be right back.  There were tracks out here that I want to see if I can still see where they lead to."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]Although the badgers have left the area, and taking the bird bodies with them, the only tracks you can easily see are those around the door of the office. The tracks that you saw elsewhere have been washed away by the rain.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Opening the bag, you all see the contents iside. Silver coins fill the bottom of the bag, with a few gold ones mixed in as well, four sliver syringes each filled with a liquid of somekind, eight pints of lamp oil, five tindertwigs, a coiled length of silk rope, a block of unworked rose colored stone, three blocks of unworked blue colored stone, and a metal flask.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Jorun examines the contents of the bag. He's particularly curious about the silver syringes and blue and red stones.

"What do you make of this?" he asks, of whomever is near. "Is this stone from some of our nearby mines? And these..."  he indicates the syringes, "are they potions, or perhaps some alchemical substance?"

"This gold is likely stolen from unfortunate travellers, as goblins do not make anything useful for themselves. It would be impossible to return it to its rightful owners, if those unfortunate souls even yet live, so I suggest you divide this booty fairly as a reward for the good deed you have done today."


----------



## Majin (Sep 20, 2005)

Damien explained all he knew of the cairns, repeating local legend, and his reasons for thinking there might be a reason to investigate further.

As his eyes take in the contents of the bag, he nearly took a step back. There was more coin here than he had ever seen in one place, that he was sure of. Possibly more than his father made in a year. Tearing his gaze away from the coin to regard Jorun handling the stone and syringes he kept quiet. The stone may have been from the nearby mines, but he couldn't be sure. The contents of the syringes could be anything, really, so he did not feel the need to comment on those either.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“I doubt you’ll find anything Shadow, any tracks have likely been washed away by the storm,” Orin calls after Shadow as he heads outside. Not terribly impressed by the pile of coins, as he often handles large amounts of money working in Venelle’s shop, Orin concentrates on the tales Damien relates about the cairns.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2005)

When presented with the coins, Chryse thinks of a time when the existence of such a treasure was near to impossible.
_These men would wander into the ancient burial chambers for treasure, leaving the Light behind. I shall be their beacon of hope as you were for me, Phoebus Apollo!_
He does not make his intentions known to the others, he merely stands amongst them and listens intently.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 21, 2005)

OOC: Assume I stood up and stepped out from behind the table like the jig was up, but that I haven't said anything yet.

Deciding that the odd assortment of travelers is not going to be too interested in why exactly Samuel is at the mining office, he tries to mingle in like he's been here a while. (at least he can fool the new guy that just walked in)

You are really going to the cairns? Boyhood stories flood back to him.I am fairly good with a sling, and I've got a shortspear, and if nothing else, I'll be another pair of eyes. The cairns are bound to be full of monsters, and...stuff... He drifts off trying to remember things of the stories he remembers from his childhood.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 21, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

After several minutes Shadow returns from outside and without saying a word joins the rest of the group, occasional drips of water dropping from his clothes.  If anyone asks due to the rain he was unable to learn anything more about the tracks that he tumbled on upon reaching the building.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 21, 2005)

Seeing their options diminished to ashes, Chryse offers a silent prayer to Apollo for guidance in this very troublesome dilemma.
_What clues have we over-looked, Loxias Apollo?_

[sblock]Casting _Detect Magic._[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Samuel:[sblock]Listening to Damien tell of the incident from a couple of years ago, you really couldn't think of much more to add. While you know the miner managers all begrudgingly admit that Smenk has the upper hand with the profits from the mines, beyond that your facts are pretty scarce.[/sblock]

Chryse:[sblock]Calling upon Apollo's favor, you see that all four of the syringes carry an enchantment inside their contents. Three of them glow with the aura of conjuration enchantment, one glows with the aura of an abjuration enchantment.[/sblock]


----------



## Saterus (Sep 21, 2005)

Another set of eyes could be handy where things could be so dangerous. I'm sure if we all went we would have nothing to worry about. And if we do find treasure, we would be forever remembered in the town. We _should_ go, shouldn't we? Looks directly at Jorun for an answer, as he seems to be in charge since Samuel has been watching.

[sblock]OCC: Samuel casts Charm Person on Jorun.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

As Shadow comes back in from the rain Orin asks, “Hey Shadow, did you take a look in the cellar when you were in the kitchen before?”

OOC: If he receives an answer in the negative, Orin goes to take a look.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

[sblock]Tricksy! > So... my Will save is 8! What is your bidding, my master? [/sblock]

"Hmmm... yes. Yes, of course. We should all go. And unless there be any objections, we should go immediately! You there, what be your name?" He points at Samuel. "You look like a friendly and helpful type. You should definitely come with us."


----------



## Saterus (Sep 21, 2005)

My name is Samuel Nomas, friend. Nomas reaches over and shakes Jorun's hand firmly. Your name would be Jorun Trask, yes? I thought I recognized you... He trails off not wanting to mention their meeting before. He was trying to be sneaky then, very unsure of himself (with reason), but now he has changed moods and is in his element and confident.

So, what exactly happened here? Dead goblins, badgers, and odd rock filled sacks of money?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

"Yes, it seems that these goblins had taken up residence in this abandonded mine office, and they had presumably been preying on innocent travelers. When I arrived, these others were already engaged in battle with them, doubtless having fallen prey to the goblins' attack. We have defeated these miscreants, and given them the justice they deserve. Now we are discussing an exploration of a nearby cairn, where more goblins might be hiding. We must do our part to keep our fair city safe!"  Jorun smiles warmly at his good friend.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 21, 2005)

Samuel looks over Jorun's blood stained clothes. The state of the other people in the room look about the same. It seems as though you all fought valiantly, nodding at the wounds. I'm suprised you are standing after that, nodding at the massive streak of blood down his pants from his knee. You had better slow down with wounds like those. Seeing the blood left around this building, not all of it came from the goblins...


----------



## Elocin (Sep 21, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

"Orin is it, no I ha don’t gone down into the cellar as of yet, I had other things on my mind.  Why don't we go down and see what might be down there."  Then turning to the rest of the group, "I suggest we stay here tonight as the weather is just getting worse outside and I would rather stay inside where it is dry than try and find my way in this weather.  We can then get an early start tomorrow."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Orin and Shadow:[sblock]Returning to the kitchen, you pull up the heavily clawed coverings above the ladder leading down into the celler. There is a strong musty smell that wafts up immediately from the pit, and as you both begin climbing down Orin's keen ears pick up the sounds of small high pitched animal cries from below. However, from his vantage point, he is not able to detect where the noises are coming from below.[/sblock]

OOC roll:[sblock]Shadow had a 9 on his Listen check, Orin had a 19.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Well there’s definitely something down here, sounds like small animals of some kind...hmm, I wonder whether the goblins put them down here or if they got in here on their own.” Orin listens intently as he continues down as quietly as possible, signalling for Shadow to do the same, trying to determine where the cries are coming from and what is making them.

OOC: Knowledge (dungeoneering) +3, Knowledge (nature) +3, Listen +7, Move Silently +7


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

Saterus said:
			
		

> Samuel looks over Jorun's blood stained clothes. The state of the other people in the room look about the same. It seems as though you all fought valiantly, nodding at the wounds. I'm suprised you are standing after that, nodding at the massive streak of blood down his pants from his knee. You had better slow down with wounds like those. Seeing the blood left around this building, not all of it came from the goblins...




"Yes, you're right of course. We should probably take the night to get some rest and bind our wounds, prepare our strength for tomorrow."

"I shall ride back to the garrison to report on the destruction of the goblins, and to procure supplies for tomorrow's journey. Shall I meet you all back here tomorrow morning? If we're all in agreement, then I believe I can obtain some food, rope and torches for our expedition."

Jorun looks around for confirmation. Assuming everyone agrees (particularly Samuel) he'll go get Copper and ride back to the base to report on the situation.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Orin climbs down the short ladder slowly and as quietly as he can, straing his ears to pick up the precise location of the shrill chirps. Looking around the darkened room, Orin thinks the noises are coming from behind one of the collapsed wineracks, but due to the strange accoustics of the room he can't be for sure.

As Shadow lands beside him, moving as quiet as his namesake, Orin's mind finally slides the last of the puzzle into place. The cry sounded like one a small mouse would make after its birthing, but for one to make such a loud cry, it would have to be much larger...

It is then that both Orin and Shadow see the red glowing eyes slowly surrounding them, and as the first of the creatures step slightly into a partially lighted area, they see that indeed these rats are larger, much larger.

Each of the four rats are easily three feet in length and they all look hungy, very hungry.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Having no room to stand back and pick off these rats with his bow, Orin draws his greatsword as he stands shoulder to should with Shadow taking the fight to the rats as soon as an opportunity presents itself...they are still only rats after all even if they are the size of a dog.

OOC: Init +3; +3 melee [2d6+3; 19-20/x2; slashing; greatsword]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Hissing at you both as Orin drew the huge sword from under his cloak, the rats charged at you both.

Init:

Shadow: 19
Rats: 17
Orin:12
Damien: 6 (beginning with rd 2)


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2005)

Hearing the commotion down below, Damien rushes to see what's going on. Seeing his new "friends" in trouble he moves to find a place to whack at the rats. What little experience Damien has had fighting abnormal creatures could be exhibited here, as occasionally he would have to beat back rats close to this size to keep them away from his father's horses.

He gripped his quarterstaff and took the first open shot he could at the nearest rat.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 21, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Man what is with this place and no wonder the goblins closed the only entrance to down here, I would have as well.

Yanking his rapier out once more Shadow will attmempt to stab one of the foul beasts but still keep Orin at his back.

(Rapier +1 to hit, 1d6+1 damage - sneak attack 1d6)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 21, 2005)

Seeing the little vials glow with a magical aura, Chryse picks them up and examines them a bit more. Finally, coming to the conclusion that he is not knowledgable in the Arcane Arts enough to determine what their enchantment is, he places them back in the bag and shrugs his shoulders.
"These things hold an enchantment of some manner I know not of," he says to those still interested.
Completely neutral in the affairs and plans of these people, Chryse has already decided he would be attending those that would enter the cairns, and walks away to sit by the fire as the others continue discussing such matters. When Damien rushes downstairs, apparently where others have gone, Chryse stands in alarm and prepares to join him. Not in any hurry, as the younger man didn't quite explain himself, and the others didn't call for assistance...


----------



## Saterus (Sep 22, 2005)

Samuel moves quickly out of the way before he is run over by Damien as the man rushes towards the back of the house. 

"Where in the devil are you going?" asks Samuel, not pauses for a response before he follows the man at about half the pace. He is interested, but sees no immediate reason to race through the crampt building.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Placing his back against Orin's, Shadow stabbed out with his rapier hoping to catch one of the rats in mid-charge. While his plan was a good one, the target of his strike had a plan of its own, dodging out of the way of the steel fang the intruder had and snapping out with a bit of his own. The first rat could not break through the tough leather of Orin's boot, but the second rat would not be denied. Leaping at Shadow, its' razor sharp teeth sunk deep into his neck. When the creature thrashed wildly as blood filled its mouth, Shadow's eyes grew wide as his world instantly went dark.

The situation was just as dire for Orin as the two rats leapt upon him, each one ripping large chunks of his flesh out of the archer before he could bring the huge blade down upon them. With a look of surprise that his knees would no longer support his weight, Orin's system only had one option left open to it to handle the sudden pain. He passed out.

OOC:[sblock] Shadow had a 4 for his attack roll against dire rat #1. He missed. Dire rat #1 had a 6 and missed. Dire rat #2 had a 20, and confirmed on the critical for 8pts of damage. Shadow is dying at -2 hps. Dire rat #3 and 4 had a 18 and 19 respectively and both rolled 4s on damage for a total of 8. Orin is Unconscious.[/sblock]

Init for round 2:

Dire rats: 17
Damien: 13


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]Oh sure sure, let's all get killed within our first few encounters! The cleric still has spells left, right? Ungrateful *grumble* *grumble*
No need to worry, Elocin  [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

Damien's heart skipped a beat as he saw his newfound companions drop before him. His eyes widened in terror as he realized he was alone against these vermin. He screamed, "We need help down here! Fast! They're dying!" 

_Dying..._ he thought. He had never seen so much death in his life. His mother died when he was only an infant, so he was too young to remember even that. This was all new to him, in so many ways. He tightened his sweaty grip on his staff and swallowed, hard. Holding the buckler he had tied to his arm up towards the rats, he shivered a moment, and then attacked, determined to protect the fallen from further harm.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

As the two men fell, the rats turned to face Damien with bloodlust in their glowing red eyes and blood dripping from three of the four's sharp teeth. Spinning the staff in front of him like a moving shield, Damien twisted around as best he could as the rats converged upon him, but even that was not enough to keep them all at bay.

Two of the rats managed to score bits on him, one a scratch to the hand and the other a painful bite to his ankle.

Screaming out for help against the vermin in the pit, Damien knew he had to act fast as the odds were not in his favor. Striking out with his staff, Damien caught one of the canine sized rats in the center of its back and felt the momentary resistance of its spine against the hard oaken staff. As the spine snapped, the rat collapsed to the ground and clawed weakly for a moment before going still.

OOC Combat rolls: [sblock]Dire rat #1 had a 7 total for its attack roll. Result was a miss. #2 had a 19 total, and did 1 pt of damage to Damien. #3 had a 17 total and inflicted 4 pts of damage. #4 had a 9 total for a miss. Damien had a 15 total (a hit), and did 8 pts of damage to #1. Dire rat #1 is dying.[/sblock]

Init for Rnd 3:

Dire Rats: 17 (x3)
Damien: 13

OOC 2: Sorry about forgetting to add your Init in Majin the first time.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 22, 2005)

WHAT!? What do you mean they are dying? Who is dy--" Samuel cuts off as he rushes around the corner and sees the melee at the bottom of the stairs.

Flustered, he does not know what to do, but fervently tries to manipulate the swirling energy to do _something_ to the rats.

[sblock]OOC: Samuel tries to cast anything and ends up casting Sleep as he knows how to charm people and that it is vastly different than what he is attempting now. [/sblock]

EDIT: How unfortunate...I missed casting the spell in this round by 1 minute...


----------



## Elocin (Sep 22, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

How in the nine hells did I miss hitting a rat, see I knew I should have kept my nose out of all this mess.  Especially when I found that bag of coins; I should have just went out the back door and never looked back, but no I have accompany someone  Ido not know to go see what is down in the cellar and what becomes of it.  Seeing my lifeless body on the floor at my feet with blood flowing freely out of the ragged hole in my neck.

So here should be a rather vivid reminder of why I should not stick my nose into places it does not belong.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Hearing the voice of someone screaming nearby, Orin's eyes flicker open...his feels the hilt of his sword still loosely grasped by one hand and spies the death throes of one rat as it spasms on the floor...then his eyes close again as pain overwhelms his senses and he becomes senseless once more...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Damien's victory was to be a short lived one.

Even as he looked away from the rat finishing its death spasm, Damien saw the rats closing in on him once more and tried to take any defensive position open to him. The bodies on the ground beside him did not leave him many options, and when he finally worked himself free from the rats, two new scratches marked the cost he had to pay.

Starting to feel light headed,  Damien saw the priest climbing down the wooden ladder and knew that if the man did not have time to ready his shield and spear he would not last long against the hunger crazed animals. Stepping towards the ladder, he swung the staff low to the ground and caught another of the rats hard. The rat seemed to crumple instantly as the end of the staff shattered its skull, and when Damien raised the staff back up, he saw the end was caked with blood and fur.

Init:

Rats (x2): 17
Damien: 13
Chryse: 10
Samuel: 7
Ozmar: 6

OOC combat:[sblock]Dire rat #2 had a 9 total for his attack roll, a miss. Dire rat #3 had a 20, but did not confirm critical, a hit. Dire rat #4 had a 17, a hit. They both did 1 pt apiece for a total of 2 hps subtracted. Shadow is now at -4 hps.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

*Jorun Trask, Human Paladin, 7/11 hps*

Jorun, hearing the screams, rushes down the ladder, drawing his sword. As he sees the carnage, he lets out an oath and jumps over the bodies into the midst of the rats, attempting to draw their attention while striking at them with his blade.

OOC: Attack: +5 longsword 1d8+3 dmg; AC 16, 7 hps, +0 Init


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

Seeing a desperate situation, Jorun shouts to any who are still standing: "Try to get the wounded up the ladder. I'll hold them off and we can trap these rats down here!"  He continues to fight as long as he can, striking primarily at any rat that gets a flanking position on him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Clearly not wise to the efforts it would take to get the injured to safety, Chryse decides to ignore the brash instructions of Jorun, and stabs at the rats with his spear.
_We must eliminate the immediate threat before I can offer Apollo's bounty!_ he thinks to himself grudgingly, looking at the dying Shadow and knowing that, threat or not, the man needed healing quickly.

[sblock]Attacking the rats. Shortspear: 0 (1d6) x2. AC: 16.
I'm offering one round of melee, then the wounded need healing :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

Damien swings at the next rat, desperately trying to put an end to the danger around him.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Although Damien had managed to stop another of the rats just seconds ago, his actions were not enough to keep the rest of the rats at bay from the two new targets that arrived.

Even as Chryse was pulling his spear free, the rat nearest him bit through his pants and into the meaty part of his calf muscle, and it was only Jorun's years of training that allowed him to sidestep the lunging rat that leapt at him.

Damien never allowed the rat a chance that was landing near the Whitecloak a chance to regain its bearings before he slammed his staff into its ribs. The force of the blow shattered the rat's internal bones instantly and as the glowing red eyes began to fade, it was obvious the thing was dead.

Spinning around to stab at the rat, Chryse's eyes could not believe that a literal chunk of his leg was still attached to the rat's teeth. Seeking the calming influence of Apollo to guide his aim, he was instead met with intense pain and as he stabbed down, the creature dodged  out of the way of the off balanced strike.

Staring down into the poorly lit celler, Samuel reached outwards to grasp the very fabric of magic itself and slowly shaped it into the spell he needed. While he had never worked this spell before, he felt confident he could make it work. Once he had shaped it the best he could, Samuel cast the spell outwards, similar to how a fisherman would throw out his net. The spell would risk placing the priest in slumber also, but it was a risk worth taking in Sam's eyes.

As the enchantment sought to compel both targets to go to sleep, Chryse fought through the fatigue by grasping onto his faith of Apollo to give him strength, while the instinct driven rat simply realized that to sleep was to die. As the spell faded, neither target had succumbed to its effects.

However, the internal fight for survival allowed Juron time to draw his blade and swing it at the menace beside the priest. The edge of the sword sliced easily through the rat's fur and cut deeply into the muscle beneath. Although the rat struggeled to get away for a second or two, it soon quickly collapsed and moved no more.

OOC rolls:[sblock]Rat #3 had an 18 total for his attack against Chryse, a hit that did 4 pts of damage to the cleric. Rat #4 had a 6 total for his attack against Jorun, a miss. Damien had a 19 total for his attack against rat #4, a hit that did 6 pts of damage on the rat, killing it. Chryse had a 9 total on his attack on rat #3, a miss. Samuel cast a sleep spell against Dire rat #3, but also against Chryse who was within the radius of the spell. Chryse had a 19 total for his resist and  the dire rat an 18, which resulted in both resisting the effects of the spell. Jorun had a 18 total for his attack against DR# 3, a hit that did 9 pts of damage and killed it. Shadow is at -5 hps.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC: By my count, all the rats are dead. Is this the case?

Jorun looks around, seeking any additional danger from the depths of the cellar. If nothing presents itself, then he tends to the immediate needs of his companions by attempting to stop their bleeding. [Heal + 1] If anything bites at him, he attacks it!

"By the Blade, that was close!"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Reaching down and placing pressure on Shadow's torn throat, Jorun can do nothing to halt the flow of blood coming out of the vicious tear.

OOC roll:[sblock]Heal check 8 total. Needed a DC15 to stabalize.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

"Chryse! Man down! Can your magic help him? He'll bleed to death!" Jorun has a slight edge of panic in his voice, which is uncharacteristic for him, given his experience with battle. The day's events have left him a little on edge.


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

Trying to force himself to calm down amidst the struggle for the lives of the fallen, knowing he had no expertise to help, Damien backs into a corner to catch his breath. Staring blankly ahead, he slides down into a sitting position as the recent actions flash through his mind. He gripped his cuts tightly, though he was not wounded that badly, he knew others needed the attention right now. 

Instead he occupied himself with a little game in his mind. He calculated the probability of his survival, if the others hadn't arrived so quickly. _I did manage to kill three of them,_ he mused, surprised with himself. The sharp pain of his wounds reminded him to deflate his ego quickly. As the others are being healed his thoughts wander; thinking in more detail, how he could have fared better. What he would do differently in the future to better protect himself and those around him. If exploring the cairns was going to be this dangerous, he would learn the best way to play the "game", and win.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Shaking off the drowsiness that threatened to take him out of the fight, Chryse came back to reality with a sharp pain in his calf and the grim fate of Shadow.
"Attend the others, Jorun,"  Chryse says sagely as he moves over to the fallen man, his arms held out as if grasping the world from its top and bottom and head already bowed in prayer.
_Apollo, once more your Light is needed this night!_

[sblock]Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ in place of _Remove Fear_. 1d8+2.[/sblock]

When he comes out of his meditation, Chryse looks around at all of the still wounded men.
_How, in so short a span, does so much carnage spread?_
"We must all of us seek the shelter of a church,"  he says as he moves to attend Orin. "Jorun, you are the follower of a strong god, you must speak of our plight to the followers of Heironeous and beseech them to grant us His strength. Apollo has done enough for us all this night, it would be hubris to demand more from him."

[sblock]Casting _Cure Minor Wounds_ in place of _Virtue_.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

As Chryse's magic enters his body, Orin returns completely to conciousness feeling a little groggy and a lot the worse for wear. Dragging his sword close he uses it to help himself up as he surveys the carnage. “Well I definitely think I’ll be sticking with my bow from now on,” he declares ruefully.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 23, 2005)

*Jorun Trask, Follower of a Strong God*

Jorun nods at Chryse's request.

"Agreed. There is a chapel in the garrison, and we will be safe there. I believe I can arrange to find us all a place to rest and heal for the night."

Assuming everyone is agreeable, Jorun will lead them back to the garrison to recuperate.

"Does anyone see any value in checking out this cellar for any clues or valuables before we leave? For my sake, I think we are collectively too weakened to risk running into more giant rats, or a return of any goblin allies that may yet be out there."

Jorun looks to his good friend, Samuel, to see what he thinks.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 23, 2005)

Samuel had been standing in a daze. He had been certain it would work. Yet he tried to manipulate the energies, and it had no effect. The sense of...fear...helplessness...overwhelmed him for a few moments. All he could do was stare blankly at the wall. He would have to practice.

Snapping out of the daze he has been in since the end of the skirmish, Samuel quickly decends the ladder and begins searching the cellar for anything of interest. "Sure, I'll look around," the sound of uneasiness still in his voice. "There has to be something down here worth the trouble of fighting those rats." He wonders silently how such enormous rats managed to survive in a cellar they couldn't climb out of. He looks in particular for signs of them being fed by the goblins and/or a hidden enterance to the cellar.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

As Jorun stepped away from Shadow's body, Chryse knelt down and placed his hands on the man's throat and tried to ignore the sensation of the man's lifeblood pouring out through his hands.

Calling upon Apollo's divine grace once more, those watching saw Chryse's hands begin to glow with a soft golden light that was quickly absorbed into Shadow's body. Chryse felt the wound beginning to close, as well as Shadow's breathing grow deep and regular once more. When he removed his blood stained hands from Shadow's throat, Chryse knew instantly that Shadow had been too close to death's door for the spell to heal him fully.

OOC:[sblock]The CLW spell healed Shadow for 4 pts of damage, he is stable but still at -1 hp. He is unconscious[/sblock]

While Jorun and Chryse began moving the bodies out of the cellar, Samuel began searching for the reason why the rats had been locked down here. Now that the heat of battle was over, once again the soft high pitched noises Orin had overheard began to fill the room once more.

Walking to the back of the cellar, Samuel followed his ears as best he could and looked underneath the slant of a collapsed winerack. Underneath the collapsed wood, eleven ratlings all squirmed around each other, their eyes were still closed and even for someone not versed in the ways of the wild, Samuel knew this litter could not have been too long ago birthed.

OOC 2:[sblock]With Saterus being away today, I will NPC him until his return. I will try to stick as close to the "feel" of him, as I can so please forgive me if I mess up too badly. Also, Orin consider yourself informed of the ratlings as well, as I don't think he would keep that to himself.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

After Samuel calls about what he has found, Orin moves slowly across to the wine rack, “Well that at least explains some of why they attacked, though I imagine with them being trapped down here their hunger drove them to it...you haven’t found any other egress have you Samuel?” Orin looks at the ratlings and tries to determine whether they will live with aid or whether they are just too young and fragile to survive. 

_I doubt anyone will have the time or inclinaton to look after them, unless I do it myself...though what I'd do with nearly a dozen rats of that size I don't know, maybe they'd make fair guard animals when they're grown._


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

While it could just be a trick of the light, it looks like to the side of the nest is a deeper shadow. The only way to know for sure would be to get more light and bring it to this area.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2005)

Chryse smiles warmly as the archer returns to consciousness, but doesn't stray from duty to check his injuries any further.
Glad to see the guard was not too blinded by ambition to deny them the protection of Heironeous, Chryse returned to Shadow to help Jorun get him out of the cellar.
Only when that task is achieved will he tend his own wounds and the wounds of Damien.
"The sooner we head to the chapel the better, Jorun," he offers as they wait upstairs for the rest to join them.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 23, 2005)

"Agreed. How many unconscious do we have?" (I think it's just one, right?) "My horse is not far from here. If the basement is secure, I can go get him to help carry the wounded back to the garrison."

OOC: "blinded by ambition"?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Going up and getting whatever light source they left in the kitchen, Orin brings it into the cellar as they look for another way out or any hiding places.

OOC: Don’t forget Orin is a half-elf so his vision will be better than the humans. Search +7


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2005)

"Shadow is the only one left unconscious. Your horse would definitely help ease our burden," he replies.

[sblock]Jorun seemed most avid to enter the cairns without delay. Rather ambitious  [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Grabbing a burning slat from the fire in the hearth, Orin carried the torch down the ladder and to the nest area. While the infant vermin recoiled slightly from the heat that was suddenly near them, Orin could see the recess beside the nest looked to his eyes like a collapsed burrowing tunnel. Whether the rain or time had collapsed it Orin was not sure, but he felt confident this was how the rats arrived in the celler.

As he moved the torch around more and examined the nest area further, Orin saw the gnawed remains of something and what appeared to be a partially covered metallic box of somekind.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Sheathing his sword, Orin digs out the metal box and hands it to Samuel before collecting the ratlings in his cloak which he makes into a sling of sorts. Having finished searching he points Samuel back to the ladder following him out, putting out the makeshift torch before climbing the ladder himself.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Once Samuel reaches the kitchen again, he places the metal box on the table and lifts up the catch to the box allowing everyone to look inside that choose to do so.  A small bottle with a wax stopper, three leather pouches sitting atop a finely crafted ivory spined and leather bound book make up the contents of the box. When Samuel picks up the pouches the clink of coins is easy to hear and a wide grin spreads on his face.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Well it seems we’ve found all the mine office has to offer...so if you want to divide the coins now I’ll wait around, I think we can leave the other items until we have a better understanding of them, but then I’m going to head to the Bronzewood Lodge to drop off these ratlings and I’ll meet you at the Diamond Lake garrison after that.” Orin waits until a decision is made and actions taken, before heading out into the weather and towards the Bronzewood Lodge bow in hand.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Seeing the uncut chunks of rose and blue colored stones on the table, Samuel reaches out and studies them by the fire for a few moments before setting them back down. Then turning his attention to the black stone necklace, he seems to spend a great deal of time looking at it, as if trying to make up his mind on something before speaking to you all. Finally his decisions made, he starts speaking speaking and while he might have entered at the end of the battle for the office, it seems he is trying his best to prove his worth to you all.

Uhm..before we split everything up, I think you all might want to know what these stones are. The red and blue stones are a type of quartz and since both are uncut, they aren't worth as much as they could be if they were properly shaped. Even with that limitation, the rose quartz will sell for a good price since it is pretty rare around here. The blue is more commonly found, but still worth several gold to the right seller.

Picking up the black necklace again, he feels the eyes of the room on him and warms up to his audience, their desire for wealth allowing him to grow more useful to them.

The necklace you took from the goblins is made of obsidian and has been shaped by a true master. Even in the Free City it would be worth a hundred gold easy, so we can only guess we could get twice that here in town.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Well I’d suggest keeping the gems and jewellery until we need to sell them, as they’re light and easy to hide...plus I'm sure the coins will cover any of our immediate needs unless someone needs a lot of ready coin right now,” Orin interjects as he awaits a decision.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 25, 2005)

"I have no direct need yet, if the cairns truly have treasure richer than this then we would be best to wait and sell it all at the same time. Orin, you are going to take the ratlings to be cared for, right?" The thought of the ratlings unsettles him inside, making no outward reaction, but Samuel admires the man's kindness and mercy. Jorun, you are leading people back to the garrison, right? Assuming both men agree, "We had best be off before the man's condition begins to worsen again. The ratlings probably won't be helped by delaying either."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“That’s correct Samuel, I’m taking them to the rangers and druids at the Bronzewood Lodge for care.”


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 25, 2005)

"Very well. As I have already said, I agree to your plan to distribute these ill-gotten goblin gains among ourselves. I see no other legal recourse in any case, and I trust that you shall distribute the wealth fairly."

"As we are all in agreement, we shall plan to meet here on the morrow prepared to explore these mysterious cairns. I will take the wounded (and any who wish to accompany me) back to the garrison to seek assistance from the temple of Heironeous."

With that, Jorun will venture out into the rain to bring his horse, Copper, to the office and begin preparing him to carry the unconscious warrior.


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking at least someone should accompany Orin to the lodge, Damien will mount Juniper and head there with the ranger.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2005)

"May Smintheus Apollo watch over you, animal friend!" Chryse addresses Orin warmly, glad to see the elf-kin so ready to help the defenseless ratlings.
As Orin and Damien head off towards the lodge, Chryse prepares himself for the long trek to the garrison.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2005)

As Damien rode alongside the ranger, at a slow pace so as not to outdistance the man on foot, his thoughts once again turned inwards as he reflected on the events of the day. Here he was, getting himself into some sort of trouble as usual. On the whole at least, it was better than doing chores and tending the horses. There was at least more money in this, despite the rising risk involved. 

Turning his head slightly to regard the ranger, his gaze fell to the baby ratlings still in the sling that had been fashioned for them. "I don't believe I caught your name back there..." he prompts, not recalling the man meeting his introduction. 

"What will happen to these ratlings when they are transferred into the hands of your associates?" he asked, curious. "Can animals like that even be tamed?" he added, his expertise lying only with horses, he did not know much else in the way of animals.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

_I hope Venelle will release me for a while to pursue this adventure into the cairns, as I’d like to see if this treasure exists and to get my share of it if at all possible...if nothing else it will be a change of pace, though I hope not to be that direly wounded again very soon...if ever._

Somewhat distracted by his own thoughts and his focus on the terrain ahead looking for possible trouble, Orin answers distractedly, “My name...Orin Heartwood...as for what will happen to the ratling I don’t rightly know...I haven’t dealt with the Bronzewood Lodge before, but it is likely the best place for them from what I’ve heard.” Orin falls silent for a while after that, reflecting on the situation they encountered, before answering the last question, “Hmm, well I don’t know if they can be tamed as I know little about training animals, but they are not usually quite so vicious as that...the combination of any creature being trapped, hungry, and defending their young often makes for a desperate adversary so I’ve been told.”


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2005)

Damien nodded his head in mock understanding of Orin's explanation. "I'll take your word for it..." he replied, and grinned at the ranger, hoping to share in what little mirth he could with the man, no matter the stretch. 

His grin became a grimace as he fought a shudder upon realizing that just a short while ago this man was nearly dead at his feet. _If I had been 10 seconds slower..._ he thought, fighting desperately to push the horrid thought from his mind. 

"How far yet till the lodge?" he asked, attempting to swing his thoughts back to the task at hand.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Absorbed in scanning the area as they travel, Orin never lifts his gaze to look directly at the horseman and misses Damien’s gestures and expressions.

“A few more hours Damien, at least in this weather...though it will probably only take us the same amount of time to return to Diamond Lake if the weather continues to improve.”


----------



## Saterus (Sep 26, 2005)

Samuel will help Jorun and Chryse get Shadow up onto Jorun's horse and help with any other preparations. At the garrison, he will try to clean my mudstained clothes a bit (he wasn't injured, so healing won't be necessary). He will also walk into the barracks and try to, without being noticed, put a couple men to sleep. Just to practice. After failing when he needed to succeed, his confidence has waivered. If he can practice the spell, he may regain that confidence.

*OOC:*
[sblock]Go along at a normal pace, I'm just setting out what I want Samuel to do since you guys seem to post a lot during the day while I'm at school. I should be home fairly early tomorrow though.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

Orin and Damien:[sblock]Although Orin soon finds the trip increasingly painful due to his wounds being only barely healed, the ranger keeps his face stoic even as his arms grow heavy from carrying the load of the ratlings. As the rain begins to turn into nothing more than a mild drizzle, Orin begins to recognize the ring of crumbling menhirs which overlook Diamond Lake and form the outer edge of the Bronzewood Lodge.

Damien sees nothing more than a collection of stone and mud, with a scattering of hardy trees that seem to defy the poor nutrition of the rocky soil. Turning back to check on the trail after checking on the ranger, who in the past hour has grown slower and slower in his steps, Damien's eyes grew wide as three cloaked strangers had suddenly appeared in the middle of the road.

All were garbed in a plain brown cloak which seemed to repel the rain that still lightly fell around them and while none had arrows drawn, the ease in which they held their bows gave little doubt to Damien it would not take them long to ready them if need be.

The center figure pulled the hood back that was concealing its features, revealing an attractive young woman who could not be more than a couple of years older than yourself. However while her face might have been pleasant, her voice was hard when she spoke.

"I am Katrina and this land falls under the protection of the Old Faith. What business do you have here city-walkers?"[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

Jorun, Chryse, Shadow, Samuel:[sblock]While the journey through the rain towards the garrison is a slow one, the journey back was an uneventful one. As they neared the stone keep, Jorun met others in the militia and knew as soon as the first patrol passed him that his return would not go unannounced to his father.

However it was not Commander Trask that rode out to meet his son, as well as those who rode with him, but Father Velias Childramun. Jorun knew many considered the older priest too _peaceful_ to follow Heironeous, and while Jorun had never personally ever seen the priest wearing a weapon of any kind, Heironeous had never withheld his blessings from the man and that was enough proof of his faith for Jorun.

"It would seem the Shining One saw to test the mettle of your steel this day Sergeant. It is good that your faith and sword saw you safely home."

As his eyes came to rest on Shadow and the others, Father Velias turned to the two young acolytes who had ridden out with him.

"Take him to the infirmary, as well as the others who are wounded. I have instructions to escort the Sergeant to speak with the Commander if he feels up to it."[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2005)

Chryse holds his tongue when the priest of Heironeous presents himself and sends them off to the infirmary.
_I look forward to a time when my faith in you keeps me from needing anything but your aid, Apollo!_ he offers to his god, a silent apology for turning to another divine after Apollo has sent him so many blessings.

[sblock]Another motive of mine for making Chryse so devout is that the Olympian Pantheon has never been portrayed as overly forgiving rulers...
Let slip you think your daughter is prettier than Hera and the goddess will make you feed her to a Kraken.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

“Greeting Katrina, I am Orin and this is Damien,” Orin replies warmly, gesturing to the horseman, “As to our business, we are bringing these ratling to your care, they are the offspring of dire rats our group were forced to kill while defending ourselves and thought the Bronzewood Lodge would know best how to care for them. I was almost killed myself in their first assault.” Orin manoeuvres himself to show his barely scabbed wounds to Katrina, while protecting the ratlings.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 27, 2005)

Not being wounded, Samuel accompanies the others to the infirmary anyway. "He will be ok, right? The priests here can heal as well as the one who has accompanied us so far, right?" After a while, he wanders around the infirmary curiously and asks a priest where he might find a wash basin. "Father, while traveling in today's weather I seem to have made quite a mess of my clothes and if the grounds has anywhere I might be able to wash them, I would be quite welcome."

After he finishes washing his clothes, he sets out to wander around the grounds...exploring...


----------



## Elocin (Sep 27, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*

Shadow will continue to lay upon the horse's saddle unconscious contemplating just where that light might lead up ahead of him.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Take him to the infirmary, as well as the others who are wounded. I have instructions to escort the Sergeant to speak with the Commander if he feels up to it."




"Indeed." Jorun hands the reigns of Copper to the priests so they can take Shadow to the infirmary. Then he nods to the Father and says, "I am ready, let's go report to Commander Trask."

Once standing before his father, Jorun stands at attention and reports on all that he has seen, leaving nothing out. He reports that the goblins were the agressors and have been defeated. He commends the bravery of Chryse, the priest of Apollo, and states that the other men have committed no crimes of which he is aware. He also reports that the goblins had acquired some valuables which were presumably stolen from others, but that the laws of salvage would seem to suggest that the adventuresome civilians have a rightful claim to them. He ends the report with his speculations... "Sir, I believe that there may be more goblins lairing in a nearby abandonded cairn, and request leave to investigate. The others I spoke of have it in mind to explore this cairn seeking treasure and adventure. I would like to accompany them, partially to keep an eye on them and ensure that their adventures do not lead them into lawlessness, but primarily to check on the possibility of goblins and perhaps neutralize this danger without commiting more than one soldier from the garrison. That is my plan, and I ask for your permission to implement it." With that, Jorun waits expectantly for his commander's reply.


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2005)

Damien nods to Katrina in acknowledgement of his introduction. Besides that, he remains quiet, trusting Orin to deal better with his own ilk than he could. His eyebrow arched slightly, as he admired the woman. Despite her frosty demeanor, he couldn't help but appreciate her attractiveness. A half-smile slowly began to appear on his face...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

Orin and Damien [sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Greeting Katrina, I am Orin and this is Damien,” Orin replies warmly, gesturing to the horseman, “As to our business, we are bringing these ratling to your care, they are the offspring of dire rats our group were forced to kill while defending ourselves and thought the Bronzewood Lodge would know best how to care for them. I was almost killed myself in their first assault.” Orin manoeuvres himself to show his barely scabbed wounds to Katrina, while protecting the ratlings.




Katrina motions to one of the men standing beside her and he begins walking towards you both. Damien notices right away that his steps fall just as light as Orin's and as he stands beside the two of you, you can barely detect his tracks in the still wet earth.

Pulling his cloak back, you see a man who looks as if he could have been just a few years older than you both to a few years younger than Damien's father. His face was deeply tanned from years of living outside, and his dark black hair and green eyes gave his features 
a strange animalistic look to them. Reaching out for the ratlings, the man did not speak until the creatures were in his hands.

"You have Venelle's scent upon you pup, are you of her litter?"
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien and Verbatim

“She has trained me and I work with her if that is what you ask,” Orin replies bowing his head to the older man and wondering how he could possibly know of his association with Venelle...could he actually smell Venelle about his person, if so it was a wondrous talent.

OOC: Did the man who took the ratlings also take Orin’s cloak?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Orin and Damien:[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “She has trained me and I work with her if that is what you ask,” Orin replies bowing his head to the older man and wondering how he could possibly know of his association with Venelle...could he actually smell Venelle about his person, if so it was a wondrous talent.




As Orin confirmed his relation to the bowyer of Diamond Lake, the tension seemed to drain out of the trio in front of them slightly. The shaggy dark haired man seemed to stare at you both for a moment before reaching a decision in his mind.

"If you are of her litter then you are welcome here, but what of the one who travels with you? He has nothing but the stench of the city on him, will you swear that he will not harm the Land?"

As the man finished, Katrina's voice robbed Orin of his chance to reply.

"Daggat, none but a few still require the oaths to enter the Lands these days, and fewer still are willing to swear to the oath. If they only wished to deliver their parcel they have done so. Give him coin for his cloak and allow the city-walkers to leave should they choose."

While Katrina's tone was less hard, it was by no means welcoming either.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Jorun: [sblock]As soon as you finished your report, the elder Trask stood up from behind his desk and began to pace slightly behind it. While some would have considered the act one of nervousness, you knew your father too well for that. With each step, the Commander was commiting your facts to memory and would speak when he was ready.

"Sit down Jorun, your legs look as if they will not be able to support you much longer, and I will not have one of my soldiers falling because he stood too long in my presence."

As you sat down, your father continued pacing for a moment before stopping to look you squarely in the eyes.

"You know I have always respected your abilities and judgements Sergeant, and as such, I will grant your request to travel with the others. However, you will do it as a free man, not as a soldier. Your wages will be suspended until you return to full time service and your access to the services of the temple will be suspended also. You may come to them for healing, as all faithful can, but you will be treated as any free man would be treated. I will not have the other soldiers thinking you are released from duties, yet are still granted the benefits they bring."

Commander Trask paused for a heartbeat before he continued. When he looked at Jorun, the young knight saw for the first time the weight of command that his father carried.

"All must be seen as equals or order can not be maintained, and those you will travel with will not show you their true selves if they think you are nothing more than a watchdog of the garrison. You will not be authorized to wear your watch cloak, nor any other symbols of rank. You will be nothing but Jorun Trask, a knight in service to none but Heironeous. Do you understand these things son?"[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Chryse, Shadow, Tom:[sblock]As the acolytes began leading you all into the heart of the garrison, after removing Shadow from the horse and placing him on a cloth stretcher, the progress was halted by a small squad of knights who approached your group. The leader of the group, a nervous looking man whose hand seemed to be locked onto the sword at his side, waited until everyone had halted before speaking.

"Father Velias wishes to speak to the one called Chryse, the others are to proceed to the infirmary. If there is one who does not needing healing they are to be escorted to guest quarters and be allowed to freshen themselves until dismissed from the garrison."

While the soldier left the statement open ended, it was obvious that he was speaking to Tom, who was covered in mud from head to toe.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 6, 2005)

Chryse's face drops a little when the knight tells him of his summons.
"While we are most appreciative of your protection, good knight, it would be wise to not use words such as 'dismiss,'" Chryse says with the air of a school teacher to the speaker.
_We are not prisoners..._
He will follow the knight obediently.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 6, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Jorun: [sblock]As soon as you finished your report, the elder Trask stood up from behind his desk and began to pace slightly behind it. While some would have considered the act one of nervousness, you knew your father too well for that. With each step, the Commander was commiting your facts to memory and would speak when he was ready.
> 
> "Sit down Jorun, your legs look as if they will not be able to support you much longer, and I will not have one of my soldiers falling because he stood too long in my presence."
> 
> ...




Jorun's response:
[sblock]
"Yes, sir. I understand the orders, but..." Jorun hesitates, and then says, "if I may have permission to speak freely?"  Seeing his father nod consent, he continues. "I am afraid that I do not understand the reasoning behind the orders. While I will certainly carry them out, I do not see why I must be relieved from duties. After all, I am carrying out the defense of this city by investigating the possibility of goblin activies in the mines. This is not a personal quest. I am not asking for time off from my duties. I was only thinking that this would be a beneficial use of my abilities. If you don't agree, then don't send me. Don't think that I am seeking to shirk my duties to follow up on this matter."

Sensing perhaps that he has said too much, Jorun concludes hastily. "Nevertheless, I have my orders, and will follow them."  He stands and salutes his commander.
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien and Verbatim
[SBLOCK]







			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> As Orin confirmed his relation to the bowyer of Diamond Lake, the tension seemed to drain out of the trio in front of them slightly. The shaggy dark haired man seemed to stare at you both for a moment before reaching a decision in his mind.
> 
> "If you are of her litter then you are welcome here, but what of the one who travels with you? He has nothing but the stench of the city on him, will you swear that he will not harm the Land?"
> 
> ...




Orin listens to all they say silently, before replying, “Thank you Katrina, but no coin will be required for my cloak...consider it a gift. As for the oath, I have no idea what it entails so therefore I cannot swear it even if I wished to, but I would be interested in learning more about what you do here...”

Orin stands waiting for a response, ingoring his wounds as best he can, but flinching from time to time as he moves the wrong way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Chryse:[sblock] As Chryse was escorted to Father Velias' room, the soldiers said nothing to the young priest and if the others they passed in the halls found anything odd in the procession, they did not show it on their faces. Reaching a room that looked as non-descript as all the rooms they had passed thus far, the soldiers stopped and their nervous looking soldier knocked quickly on the closed door.

"It is open."

As Chryse twisted the polished brass knob, the door swung open easily on well oiled hinges and for the second time in less than twenty minutes Chryse was in the presence of Father Velias.

"Please close the door young man, there is much that you and I need to discuss before you and your companions take your leave of here. However, I do not wish for your wounds to bother you any longer than they need to."

Approaching you, the priest placed his hands on either arm and chanted softly. His hands began to glow with a soft golden nimbus and as the warmth of healing spell filled you, you felt the last linger traces of your wounds disappear and the weariness from the road washed away.

Nodding his head slightly, the priest walked over to a simple table in his room and took a seat motioning for you to do the same.

"Tell me young man, how is it that one who has taken the lives of Heironeous' children now comes to be sharing the trail with Commander Trask's youngest? I do not wish to insult you with casting a spell of truth speaking, so please do not insult me by forcing me to."

The older's priests words were not spoken harshly, and while the man might be bluffing, he sounded to Chryse as if he wanted nothing more than the answers to the questions he asked.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Damien and Orin:[sblock]Katrina looked slightly surprised that Orin knew nothing of the oath, but she hid the look quickly and once more her face was impassive.

"We had hoped that Venelle would still honor the Old Ways even after she chose to live among the city-walkers, but if she hasn't spoken of it to one who is close to her, then it seems she has truly turned her back to us."

Turning to Daggat she spoke to the man in a tongue that sounded old and beautiful at the same time and when she turned back to face them, the shaggy haired man and the other figure began walking away from and towards where Orin had heard the Lodge was located.

"The oath is to do no harm to the land, to kill no more than you can eat, to waste no part of the game, to keep the water pure and stocked, and to replace every tree downed with three new to take its place. It was the Oath that the first elders made the founding fathers of Diamond Lake pledge and with each season fewer and fewer still hold the oath sacred. The lands that surround the Lodge remain as healthy as we can keep them, but slowly the foulness creeps outwards from Diamond Lake threatening to corrupt even our lands. That is why the city-walkers are not usually allowed into our lands, and those who do enter must swear the oath or do their business where you now stand.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2005)

"My thanks to you and Heironeous, Father," Chryse says as his body is revitalized. He takes a seat respectfully.
"You insult me by claiming I am a murderer, Father Velias," he states calmly, ignoring the light-hearted threat. "Chaplin Durrean and Chaplin Consan succumbed to an illness neither the clergy or Heironeous himself could heal. It is far beyond me to know the ways of Heaven, but if their god deemed them unfit to serve, who's right is it to say they should have lived?" the worshipper of a Plague God said with a knowing smile.
_They were evil and petty men; even your god could see that!_


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien and Verbatim
[SBLOCK]Orin stands where they left him as he calls out these words hoping they will stop and listen.

“Do not lose all hope then for that is what I was taught, perhaps Venelle didn’t tell me of the Old Ways directly because she thought I was happy just to be a bowmaker or that being a city-dweller it would have no meaning for me. I have no problem swearing such an oath, and would like to come with you and learn more. I cannot speak for Damien here as I have not known him for long enough, but he did aid me in bringing the ratlings to you which must say something for his character.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Chryse:[sblock]







			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "My thanks to you and Heironeous, Father," Chryse says as his body is revitalized. He takes a seat respectfully.
> "You insult me by claiming I am a murderer, Father Velias," he states calmly, ignoring the light-hearted threat. "Chaplin Durrean and Chaplin Consan succumbed to an illness neither the clergy or Heironeous himself could heal. It is far beyond me to know the ways of Heaven, but if their god deemed them unfit to serve, who's right is it to say they should have lived?" the worshipper of a Plague God said with a knowing smile.
> _They were evil and petty men; even your god could see that!_




"I was in the Free City when the church was asked to examine you Chryse, and I returned three days after you were returned to your family. Many times I wished to ride into town to find the one who spoke with an angel's tongue, but carried death in his heart. We have all of your mother's words scribed into our texts, and it seems that illness has followed you for all of your life, striking at all those who would get close to you."

Leaning forward slightly, Father Velias' eyes seemed to be looking into you, as if looking for something that only he could see.

"Yet your soul is as white as a child who has just drawn it's first breath. Perhaps the time of change is truly with us once more..."

Leaving his thoughts unfinished for the moment, the older priest sighed and stood up.

"Whatever faults the Brothers might have had, if Heironeous had wished them to live they would have. However, you are right that none can know a god's will save the gods themselves. There is one thing that I do know though, the church has forgiven you, but we will not forget. If a strange plague should strike Sergeant Trask down while in your company,  Commander Trask will not rest until you swing from the gallows, white soul or not."[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Oct 7, 2005)

Having kept his mouth shut up until now, Damien sees no reason to rock the boat. He puts a freakishly large grin on his face and nods, trying, at least, to look grateful instead of just "simple". 

Thinking to impress the frigid woman, Katrina, in hopes of her warming up a little, he attempts to twirl his quarterstaff confidently in one hand atop his mount. Barely one spin goes by before his grip on the staff slips and he lunges, nearly falling off Juniper, in an attempt to save the staff from falling to the ground. Alas, it does anyway and rolls to a stop at Katrina's feet. He winces with each sound it makes as it clatters in the dirt. Damien's momentary speechlessness is gone quick enough and he asks the female, innocently, "Uh... Would you mind getting that for me? The horse and all, you know..." he explains, gesturing out the "long" journey and effort it would take to climb down himself to get it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2005)

"Your commander isn't necessarily the purest of your faith, Father Velias," Chryse joins him standing up, feeling the summons quickly drawing to an end. "When was the last time he renewed his vows? Or does he not need bother himself with such niceties, now that he has all of you wrapped around his finger," he says with venom, matching the older priest's gaze tenfold.
"Your concern for young Jorun is misplaced," he says, his anger washing away since the man seemed only to want to be assured the paladin came to no harm. "Apollo has healed him once already, and as long as his heart remains pure, will continue to do so."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]In your dreams the rats came at you in never ending waves and no matter how many you turned away, there were more that got through and bit into you savagely. As your bloody grip threatened to loose its hold on your blade, you felt a warmth beginning to fill your body and your eyes began seeing a bright golden light. As the light started filling the darkness around you, the rats began dissolving into a gray mist around you.

The feel of a warm cloth on bare skin was the next sensation you register and as your eyes open once more, you see a middle aged woman in a simple gray dress standing beside you. Beside her is a small pushcart with a ceramic washbowl resting atop it, the water inside it a slight pink color.

"May the Light of Heironeous bless your return Shadow, how do you feel?"[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Chryse:[sblock]Sighing the older priest looked down to the ground and then back up at Chryse.

"I did not mean for my words to sound as a threat, I merely wanted to speak of a father's love for his son, even when the father can not speak for himself. Commander Trask renews his oaths and pledges with High Priest Valkus each day at dawn, and has done so since the first day he took over command here. You should know as well as any that those with a pure heart are rare in the town we protect."

Reaching into his robes, Father Velias pulled out three small silver tiles, each one stamped with the markings of Heironeous.

"I do not understand the god you follow Chryse, and after you leave I will resume my search for texts speaking of the one you call Apollo. I tell you this because while I feel my social skills have become as crass as any soldier, I do not wish for there to be bad blood between us. If that would have been Heironeous' wish, he would not have allowed me to heal you when you entered."

Holding out the tiles for Chryse to take, the older priest resumed talking.

"These are tiles of healing and one needs to merely snap them in half for the effects to work. While I do not know what road you and the others will be walking after you leave here, know that if you will allow it Heironeous will walk with you."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Jorun:[sblock] Looking at his son, Commander Trask seemed to be weighing something in his mind before speaking.

"I have no doubt that you are doing this out of duty, but if you wish for these men to show you their true selves, you must be your true self. Too long have you walked in my shadow son, too long have you seen yourself as nothing but a Sergeant instead of Jorun. Take this time to be Jorun, and once this exploration is over, if you wish to return to garrison life then do so."

Looking down at his desk, Tolliver Trask laughed softly to himself and Jorun was surprised to hear the rare sound.

"Once your mother asked me to run off with her to have an _adventure_ with her, and like you now I balked at the prospect of stepping down, even if temporarily. I know it matters little now, but there are always questions a man has in his life."

Shaking his head as if to clear it, the elder Trask looked at his son once more.

"Do not take this as anything other than a chance for you to shed the light of Heironeous without my shadow looming over you son. There is no shame in taking a leave for personal reasons, and I will see to it that the leave is not charged against you while you are away.

However, I will ask that you keep your eyes on the one you called Chryse. Two years ago, his mother asked the church to perform an exorcism on him as he was speaking in a strange tongue, and several of his friends had contracted a strange illness that resisted all of our efforts to heal. Father Velias and High Pries Valkus were both in the Free City, but I felt those who remained could handle the situation. It turned out that the youth was singing in the tongue of the angels, but when two of the priests tried to bring the boy into Heironeous' light, they too came down with a sickness that ravaged their bodies so quickly there was no chance to save them.

Even though I could not prove that the boy caused them to become ill, I felt that he did something to them, yet the priests swore his soul was untainted by evil. All of his life, things such as this has happened according to the reports we have from his mother. Be cautious son and always walk in the Light."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Samuel:[sblock]The room that you are escorted to is a simple 8 x 8 square room. There is a simple bed, a dresser and a washbowl sitting atop the dresser. As you turn to close the door, a young girl in a simple gray dress stands there holding a small bundle held together with a piece of twine.

"My ma told me to make sure you got these and to tell you to leave those muddy things you are wearing on the floor."

As you take the parcel, she quickly dashes down the hallway and out of sight.

Opening the bundle, you see a plain gray wool shirt and a pair of sturdy breeches. While they are nothing fancy, they are cleaner than the clothes you have right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Orin and Damien:[sblock]Katrina seemed to be weighing Orin's words as Damien's quarterstaff suddenly went spinning through the air and bouncing on the ground coming to rest a pace from Katrina's boots. 

"Perhaps what you say is true Orin, but perhaps not. Only time will tell, as it always does. If you swear by the Oath of the Old Ways Orin of Diamond Lake, then you may follow to the heart of the Bronzewood Lodge."

Bending down to pick up Damien's quarterstaff the female approached them both after she picked it up.

"I will not ask you to swear if you do not wish it city-walker, as the concepts we hold often mean little to those not of our belief. I will allow Orin's oath to speak for the both of you, but while you are in our lands you will be held to our rules. Does that sound fair to you?"

Extending the staff to him, Katrina's face softened slightly and her already pleasing face grew even more attractive.

"It would seem that the story of how you two manage to acquire such wounds will be an interesting one. Wounds from dire rats often carry the fever, and as wounded as you two are, it would be a miracle if you both do not have the infection in your system."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien and Verbatim
[SBLOCK]“I Orin Heartwood swear to uphold the Oath of the Old Ways,” Orin says gravely. Taking his dagger from it’s sheath he makes a shallow cut across his left palm, clenching it into a fist he lets blood drip to the ground for a short while before opening his hand again and binding the wound, “Thus is my oath sealed by my blood upon the land and by the attendance of those of the Old Ways that hear me swear it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Orin and Damien: [sblock]Katrina's eyes widen in surprise as Orin cut his palm and sealed his promise with his blood.

"Perhaps you do know more of the Old Ways than you think Orin of Diamond Lake. I did not mention that blood used to form the bond between the person and the Land, yet you offered it freely."

Seeming to have relaxed fully now among you both, Katrina nodded her head in approval at Orin's actions.

"Let us go and have the wounds tended. As we walk you can both tell me of how this all came to pass."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien and Verbatim
[SBLOCK]Orin starts to relate his tale as they walk, in an almost workmanlike fashion, but omits the names of his new companions other than Damien.

“Well I can start but Damien will have to finish, as I wasn’t in the best of condition towards the end with the dire rats. I was walking the hills near the abandoned mining office when the storm approached, after finishing early with Venelle, so headed there for shelter. Upon my arrival I found stirges attacking a man by the door, I shot one dead pinning it to the door while he took down the other two with his spear.”

“Thinking the office empty we tried to enter, but found goblins within...four if I recall correctly...we then fought those. They took down the priest with thrown spears after he dropped the first at the door, I managed to take down two more one with the bow and another with the blade. Bandaging the priest as best I could I dragged him within the building with the last goblin cowering in the corner I was about to let it leave so as not to endanger the priest further, when another man I had spotted earlier moving quietly around the outside of the office decided to enter and squewered the last with his rapier.”

“Then a guardsman arrived. He aided the us in entering the foreman’s office where we found another five goblins holed up, one of which was a spellcaster. I fired at it first, but missed for the first time in the day, it then cast a spell which dropped the rapier wielder. The guardsman stood strong and offered them quarter if they surrendered then batted at them with the flat of his longsword, the only thing I could think he was doing was to try and take prisoners. On my second shot though the spellcaster was not so lucky and it died with an arrow in its chest. The goblins then wounded the guardsman quite seriously, but amazingly the priest who I though was near death had risen and was tending to the fallen. I managed to drop another with an arrow in its chest before the melee precluded me from getting another clear shot.”

“Having finished those off, a wet young man arrived, followed shortly thereafter by Damien here. Having found earlier that the goblins had locked two angry badgers in the kitchen before we arrived, we assisted their release by making a run from their prison to the front door. They left with little fuss and no additional harm then what the goblins may have inflicted.”

“Then myself and one other entered the cellar where we found the dire rats, they were very hungry and jumped us almost immediately, taking both myself and the other man down. That is all I can impart up until I regained consciousness where we discovered the ratlings and the collapsed hole which had allowed the rats entrance, but not egress. That is my tale before we came to you here.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Majin (Oct 7, 2005)

Damien winces at the sight of Orin slicing his palm and holds his own hand, empathically rubbing where the ranger had begun to bleed, not understanding how he could bring himself to do such a thing. 

Taking his staff back from Katrina with a sheepish grin, Damien filled in the gaps of Orin's tale, and continued explaining the rest after the ranger cuts off.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sharing his thoughts on the High Priest with Velias, he offers a wave of his hand to show there is no need for apologies.
"The people of this town are simple workers; the Light of the Heavens does not reach them in their mines, why should they pay heed? I have seen how the devout of Heironeous shirk in their duties and pass the faithless as if blind to them," he says with a bit of contempt.
"Our gods are not so different. Apollo is not here to make enemies, Father Velias; he seeks to widen his faith and his understanding of the Mortal Realms."
He accepts the healing tiles with his own manner of a salute, never too proud to ignore the bountiful opportunities Apollo presents him with.
"Many thanks, Father," he says before the priest speaks, and after he finishes: "There will never be Peace if the Good squabble amongst themselves. I apologize for my brash tongue, but we both know I will not follow Heironeous. He watches over his faithful and Apollo watches over me," he pauses to gather a parting thought. "The Light of Heironeous has been stretched too thin; Apollo will Shine where the Darkness creeps in," he says before taking his leave. He will want to check on Shadow.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Jorun:[sblock] Looking at his son, Commander Trask seemed to be weighing something in his mind before speaking.
> 
> "I have no doubt that you are doing this out of duty, but if you wish for these men to show you their true selves, you must be your true self. Too long have you walked in my shadow son, too long have you seen yourself as nothing but a Sergeant instead of Jorun. Take this time to be Jorun, and once this exploration is over, if you wish to return to garrison life then do so."
> [/sblock]




Jorun nods his head solemnly. "As you say, sir. I shall obey."

Jorun takes his leave, goes to the master-at-arms, and turns in his uniform and gear. He keeps only his sword, which is a gift from his father, and then takes out his accumulated pay to purchase essential supplies. He says goodbye to some of his fellow soldiers, and seeks out the temple to pray to Heironeous and confess before embarking on this journey. Then he rests for the night and seeks out Chryse and the others in the morning.

_Be true to my true self? When have I ever been anything else? I am Jorun, servant of Heironeous and, until now, servant of our country. And as a servant, I have been sent on this mission under these circumstances. I will obey, of course, so if this is how he chooses to send me, then this is how I shall go. I do not understand, but understanding is not required. I will trust that this is the will of Heironeous._  

OOC: Just making sure I'm ready to go when the others are. If there is any interaction at the temple or otherwise, I'll respond to that. Can I assume that his savings bought back comparable equipment to what he already had? Can he afford a horse or is he walking?


----------



## Elocin (Oct 8, 2005)

*Shadow - Rogue 1*



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Shadow:[sblock]In your dreams the rats came at you in never ending waves and no matter how many you turned away, there were more that got through and bit into you savagely. As your bloody grip threatened to loose its hold on your blade, you felt a warmth beginning to fill your body and your eyes began seeing a bright golden light. As the light started filling the darkness around you, the rats began dissolving into a gray mist around you.
> 
> The feel of a warm cloth on bare skin was the next sensation you register and as your eyes open once more, you see a middle aged woman in a simple gray dress standing beside you. Beside her is a small pushcart with a ceramic washbowl resting atop it, the water inside it a slight pink color.
> 
> "May the Light of Heironeous bless your return Shadow, how do you feel?"[/sblock]




"How do I feel?  I feel fine except I have a burning hatred of rats now and I swear I will remove this plague from the land."

"Now where am I, who are you and where are my companions?"  Looking around the bed, "and more importantly where is my gear?"


----------



## Saterus (Oct 10, 2005)

*Samuel* is delighted to change out of his mud caked clothes. He never liked the rain anyway. He changes clothes and then decides that he will go out and explore a bit. This room isnt very exciting and no way to spend a night.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

Samuel:[sblock]As you open the door, there is a militia member standing across the hallway. While you do not recognize his face as one of the guards who escorted you in, there is no doubt that he is a part of the militia.

"Is there anything I can do for you sir? I have been ordered to help make your brief stay here as pleasant as possible."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

Damien and Orin:[sblock] Katrina does not speak until after you both finished your combined tale, merely listening to you both as she led you into the heart of the Bronzewood Lodge lands. When she did speak finally, her voice held a touch of amusement in it.

"It would seem that you both had your fair share of excitement for one day. Perhaps after Nogwier has seen to your wounds, you can tell him your tale as well. I am sure he will want to speak with you Orin, especially after he learns you are Venelle's apprentice. However, there will be those that feel that you have no place among us, the Old Ways are still stongly held by some, and in there eyes the only worthy city-walker is one being placed in the ground."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

Chryse and Shadow:[sblock]"Your soul leads where it will, as mine has led me. I will escort you to where your friend is resting Herald of Apollo, and you must walk your own path for now, my door is open should you need anything."

Father Velias escorts you to the infirmary area, a large open bay room divided into sections by thick canvas sheets on thin metal frames. Guiding you to the sole drawn shut section in the room, the older priest pulls the curtain to the side and it slides open easily.

"I shall leave your friend in your custody Herald, and will have the good sister go and fetch him something to wear, as well as gather his belongings. May Heironeous shine on you both."

Bowing to Father Velias as he left, the older woman spoke quickly before pushing her cart away.

"I shan't be but a moment Master Shadow, by the light I swear it..."[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse nods his thanks as Velias leaves him with the recovered Shadow.
"How have the Heironeous faithful treated you, Shadow?" Chryse asks the excitable rogue with a smile.


----------



## Saterus (Oct 13, 2005)

"Well, since you mention it, where could I find your bathing facilities?" Samuel asks nonchalantly.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 13, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Chryse nods his thanks as Velias leaves him with the recovered Shadow.
> "How have the Heironeous faithful treated you, Shadow?" Chryse asks the excitable rogue with a smile.




"Well I am alive so I guess I have no complaints as of yet.  That might change once I take a look at my equipment though.  So where is everyone else and where exactly are we?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

"We are at the garrison. The archer and young man with the staff sought out some ranger cabin in the woods," Chryse says conversationally as he checks Shadow's wounds with a quick sweep of his eyes. "You will make a full recovery; I am sure of it," he says more to himself than to Shadow.
"I should think the guards here will maintain a strict code of conduct when dealing with your equipment, Shadow," he continues, fading back to reality, "they are knights afterall."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel:[sblock]"I will fetch one of the workers to bring a tub and water for you sir. While the soldiers normally use the washing area, it would not be fitting for a guest to do so."

While the guard does not appear nervous, it is pretty obvious that he is not used to dealing with _civilians_ on a day to day basis.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse and Shadow:[sblock]The soft click of the nurse's shoes, as well as the sound of the wooden wheeled cart on the stone tiles announced her presence easily to you both before she came into view through the canvas cloth.

A pair of gray breeches, white shirt, and a gray cloak sit on top of the cart and Shadow's eyes quickly take in the rest of his gear on the bottom tray which forms the bottom of the cart.

"As promised Master Shadow, a change of clothes as well as your things. You are both welcomed to stay in the guest quarters tonight if you wish, but if you wish to return to Diamond Lake, I can fetch one of the guards to escort you out. I will be at my desk if you two need any further assistance."

Stepping away from you both, Chryse watches as she walks down to a simple desk at the other side of the room and takes a seat, busy writing in the thick book at her desk once she sits down.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

As Shadow dresses himself, Chryse walks over to the nurse he presumes is logging Shadow's recovery to ask her about the others.
"We traveled with Jorun Trask and another younger man by name of Samuel. Where might we find them?"


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse:[sblock]Looking up from her book, the older nurse smiles when you speak to her and she quickly stands when she speaks.

"I know that Sergeant Trask has his quarters with the other soldiers, and your friend has been escorted to one of the guest quarters. There are only four rooms that are reserved for visitors to the garrison, and if you and Master Shadow wish to stay here for the night, I am sure you will be given one of those rooms."[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

"Many thanks," he says to the healing attendant before returning to see what Shadow would like to do.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 13, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Many thanks," he says to the healing attendant before returning to see what Shadow would like to do.




"Well I suggest we go looking for our friends and then we might as well stay here the night and go investigate this cairn tomorrow morning."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse nods in agreement and walks with Shadow to get assistance in finding Samuel.
_So eager to have an adventure... It is good you have put them in my care, Apollo._


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien & Verbatim
[SBLOCK]“Well I shall have to convince them otherwise then!” Orin replies irritated that his blood oath will not be accepted by all, “Nogweir...was he mentor to Venelle or was there some other relationship between them?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse and Shadow:[sblock]As the two of you voice your intentions on finding Samuel, the nurse escorts you out of the infirmary area and down a series of hallways to the guest quarters. A lone sentry stands beside one of the doors, and while his sword is bound in a _peace knot_, his hand does not stray far from the bindings as the nurse approaches with you both.

"Master Chryse and Master Samuel are the guests of Sergeant Trask, as well as a companion of Master Samuel. They have decided to accept Father Velias' offer of rest for the evening before departing at in the morrow."

Turning to face you both, the older nurse smiles for a moment before speaking.

"May you both walk in the Light and be kept safe from those who walk in the shadows."

Looking down for a moment, the older women's cheek blush for a moment.

"No offense to you Master Shadow, but perhaps a fine lad like yourself could find a more fitting name. I will make sure the cooks know to send a meal to you tonight."

Heading back the way she came, the nurse leaves you both in the company of the guard who opens up two doors for you. The rooms are a spartan 8x8 square with a simple bed, dresser, shaving kit, wash basin, and chamber pot. As you are both examining the quarters, the guard clears his throat to get your attention before speaking.

"Will you both be needing me to call for a hot bath for you? Your friend Samuel requested one, and if you would like one, I can get one brought to you."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Orin and Damien:[sblock]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well I shall have to convince them otherwise then!” Orin replies irritated that his blood oath will not be accepted by all, “Nogweir...was he mentor to Venelle or was there some other relationship between them?”




"Nogweir is the leader of the Bronzewood Lodge and has been its guardian since before I took my Oath. However while his faith is strong, not even that can keep him among us forever. It will be a sad day when he passes, may the Earth welcome him with open arms, as it is his will which keeps some of the more _aggressive_ followers from taking a more direct hand against the city-walkers. It will be those who see you both as tresspassers, even with you taking the Oath Orin. They will cite the times others have made the Oath and broken it after our aide was given, but if you keep the peace, then they are bound by the Old Ways to do no harm to you while you are among us."[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse recognizes the humor in telling Shadow to be safe from the shadows.
_What is a Shadow but the silhouette of Light?_ the cleric thinks to himself, defending his companion.
He bids farewell to the nice nurse, and is made aware of his own ramshackle appearance when the guard asks about a bath.
"If it isn't too much trouble, could I also ask for a change of robes?" Chryse says, looking down at his torn and bloody garb.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien & Verbatim
[SBLOCK]“I see, well I will be happy to tell my tale and what I know of Venelle to Nogweir then. Hopefully I can learn more at his feet about what it means to follow the Old Ways. To learn from one so venerable and steeped in the lore of the Bronzewood Lodge would be an honour indeed. As for the doubters, I suppose only time and my actions will prove my oath to be true in their eyes.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Chryse and Shadow:[sblock]Nodding his head, the guard answers quickly.

"I am sure we can find you something sir, even if it just breeches and shirt like your friend is wearing."[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Oct 14, 2005)

*Shadow - Roge 1*

"As it has been several months since my last bath and what with the way things have gone lately I would enjoy a bath.  By chance could you provide company with said bath?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2005)

Chryse looks at Shadow with a touch of shock.
_Did he just ask this guard to join him in the bath? We're in a garrison full of men for the sake of Apollo!_
"He kids," he says to the guard, trying to play it off as a joke. "Anything you could provide us with would be much appreciated, of course."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

Shadow and Chryse:[sblock]The guard's face broke out into a smile as the prophet of Apollo tried to smooth the misunderstanding over.

"No need to apologize sir, I have been a soldier long enough to know when a man seeks out company in jest. I will have the water and clothes brought to your rooms soon."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

Orin and Damien:[sblock]Katrina nodded, but said nothing as she guided you both towards a series of simple hunting lodges with a view overlooking the waters of Diamond Lake, and both of you realize that the normally brownish haze that you have grown used to is absent from the water close to the Lodge.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger*

Damien & Verbatim
[SBLOCK]Taking a big deep breath and smelling the clean air Orin remarks, “Ah, it’s nice to be out of the haze that surrounds Diamond Lake...Venelle and I do manage to get out now and then, but it’s never long enough for my liking.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Elocin (Oct 20, 2005)

*Shadow - Roge 1*



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Shadow and Chryse:[sblock]The guard's face broke out into a smile as the prophet of Apollo tried to smooth the misunderstanding over.
> 
> "No need to apologize sir, I have been a soldier long enough to know when a man seeks out company in jest. I will have the water and clothes brought to your rooms soon."[/sblock]




With a sigh and a glare at Chryse, "I was not referring to this guard joining me you fool, I was referring to te possibility of a wench joining me in said bath."  At this point Shadow turns and walks into the room mumbling something under his breath.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 20, 2005)

_We are not in some back-alley bordello, lecher,_ Chryse thinks to himself as Shadow stomps off; a bit displeased to learn the younger man would wish to partake in such vices.
"Thank you again, good sir," Chryse replies to the guard, turning to his own quarters.


----------

